# Resolution LOW-BUY 2020



## shellygrrl (Dec 29, 2019)

It's the seventh year we've had a Low-Buy thread on Specktra. Whether you're a seasoned Low-Buyer or if going on a Low-Buy to some degree is something you'd like to do in 2020, you're going to find lots of support in here.

Our previous Low-Buy threads:
2014 (see how it all began!) / 2015 / 2016 / 2017 / 2018 / 2019


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 29, 2019)

*This will be my 5th year! And hear here to support and non-judgement! I can attest that this thread and the Spectra peeps here helped me cut my spending by +50%!!!! 

I'm all in! I will do my final post and year-in-review in the 2019 thread very soon. *


----------



## lenchen (Dec 29, 2019)

I'm in for 2020! I will post my dec 2019 update in the old thread then I'll be back here!


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 30, 2019)

I'm one of the OG Team Low-Buyers (yep, I've done it every year it's been around).

When I started, my rationale was to prevent my stash from getting out of control. While even then I had less than a lot of Specktra peeps, it was still a lot of makeup, and not all of it was stuff I loved and used. I got a lot of it largely because "oooh, I may need/want to use something like this someday!", or because "Youtube made me do it!". And some of it did get used because I had it, but... yeah.

Anyhoo, in the years I've done Low Buy, I've learned a lot about my tastes. Generally speaking...
- Mostly neutral eyeshadows, usually leaning cool (more on this in a bit), sometimes with hints of colour (usually purple) on the lashlines.
- While false lashes look great on a lot of people, they're not for me (even though Ardell 110s on me were more like My Lashes But Better).
- Never buy loose pigments, because they'll not get used, even though there were and are a lot of pretty ones out there.
- Single eyeshadows are my main way to go (even though Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool was a very good purchase).
- My most used lipstick is still MAC Feed the Senses, though Blankety is quickly catching up. For lips, while I do like the occasional punch of coral, red, purple, or a bright(ish) warm pink, I still go toward mauves and nudes more often.
- I'm not a huge gloss gal. Or a lipliner gal (even though a black one was useful for deepening shades).
- My most used base products were a tinted moisturizer (discontinued Bobbi Brown Oil-Free) and a CC cream (It Cosmetics Your Skin But Better (original version in the silver packaging)) -- both were finished. More on this in a bit, too.
- MAC Paint Pots are love, in regards to cream eyeshadow, for me.

Which means purchases have become more considered over time, and it means I don't have to declutter as much when I decide to go through everything. And while I still have more makeup than the average person and I don't think I'll be an "all my makeup products fit in one bag" woman anytime soon, my stash is now much more manageable, and I don't think I'll ever be back to where I was at the start of 2014.

(to be continued with what I'm doing for 2020 in the next post.)


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 30, 2019)

I've got a Makeup page in Notion, with links to various Google Docs I've got going that I started for the year: a list of everything I currently own, my wishlist, and purchases made (yep, that's going to be a thing again). I also have linked back to what I call my "personal foundation matrix" that I started circa 2018 -- a table consisting of various foundations, tinted moisturizers, and CC creams I've tried over the years and my thoughts on the various formulas and how closely the shades I used matched my skin.

I've also got a column going with a list of types of products I want to purchase this year.

Neutral-leaning-warm brown eyeshadows (powder and cream), generally matte or satin finish
A new powder bronzer
A cream bronzer
A lighter coverage foundation/tinted moisturizer/CC cream
A new loose setting powder
A silicone-free face primer
A lighter-coverage concealer
Another shade of NARS RCC?
A brow pen?

Eyeshadows: Recently I wore Makeup Geek Hipster (discontinued) for the first time in a little while and was really into it. As I thought about my eyeshadow stash I remembered that I don't have many eyeshadows in that vein -- neutral-leaning-warm browns (sort of a goldeny brown that isn't so warm it ends up looking almost orange on my very fair skintone. MAC Woodwinked ended up doing this). I've owned warm eyeshadows in the past but ended up decluttering them due to lack of use/like. I was thinking that I wanted to use one of those colours I used to own yesterday -- Makeup Geek's Barcelona Beach (d/c) -- and forgot I'd decluttered it! So yeah, I want to bring some of those types of shades in.

Powder Bronzer: I've had that Body Shop bronzer for over five years. As much as I've used it over the last year, I'm ready for something new.

Cream Bronzer: Don't have one, and I'm eying one of the Milk bronzer sticks.

Foundation/Tinted Moisturizer/CC: Again, lighter coverage products have been among my most used base products, and I like the idea of a (small) "foundation wardrobe".

Loose setting powder: ...

Silicone-free face primer: To go with the Milk foundation I have.

Concealer: Sometimes I don't like the look of NARS RCC under my eyes, so would like something a little creamier for that purpose. That said, I don't mind it for spot concealing, sooo...maybe another shade to mix with Chantilly for my face?

Brows: Yep. Still would like a brow pen.

There are categories I didn't cover, of course. Some of them are ones I'm mostly happy with for now (lips, blushes, contour, highlighter). Others I'd still like to tweak but don't take as much precedence this year (brushes,


----------



## lenchen (Jan 1, 2020)

*Hi Everyone! This is my 5th year participating  a low buy on Specktra. Prior to that 2009-2010 i religiously followed the mac releases on the Specktra boards, in addition to cosmetic discussion to follow up on makeup releases ( in late 2012 early 2013, I moved to Michigan from NYC. After a few years of a combination  of : youtube made me buy it,  items that I discovered, started using and liked, and finally keeping up with MAC's endless collection releases from prior years (I thought MACs constant releases wee tiring can you imagine?) I amassed a huge amount of make up enough for at least 5 people to use for a really long time. When I got to Michigan,I did a huge declutter, and passed on a lot to friends and family, and I decided that from then on I would need to be on a low buy. To learn what I really like, what I didn't like. in other words, what makeup items worked for me, and suites my personal taste. Like Shellygrrl mentioned, I will probably not be your average 1 small makeup bag kind of girl, but i'm happy with going from 4 makeup cubes plus 5 Ikea drawers of makeup to 1 clear cube which houses my entire makeup stash. in 2019 I spent a lot less on colour cosmetics as a whole, but I do know that I struggle with eyeshadows, it's my most favorite makeup item I enjoy putting on hands down beside blush. in 2018, i made an unrealistic goal of not adding eyeshadow palettes to adding 5 the number would have been higher if I had the opportunity to purchase 2 items on my wishlist. One thing I have learnt about using my stash in 2018 is that I prefer mattes, satin, and metallic formulas, i'm not a fan of glitter, sparkles I find with my hooded eyes it goes everywhere! lol!*

*In 2020 my focus is to use what I have in my stash. for the most part I'm content with my colour cosmetics, I am having some serious FOMO with Pat Mcgrath realistic rose palette, and decadence, I love her metallic  formula and the rose palette from what I got to swatch, is not like her other big mothership palettes (glittery). the rose palette is much wearable and up my alley.  If those palettes come around in 2020, I would purchase however 2 palettes from my collection would have to go, so i in 1 out so to speak. other than that, I'm happy with my eyeshadow collection.

Foundation: since my skin has improved so much over the years, i use MUFE waterblend, a very light coverage water based foundation, that is a very very good match to my skin tone, and Laura Mercier's oil free tinted moisturizer. these two base items are my hold grail and i will replenish as I use them up

Concealer: I have my NARS creamy concealer, and my cover fx cover corrector/concealer stick, which I love, and have continued to use through 2019, and will continue in 2020. I will say that my cover fx concealer side is near finished, and i will just use the NARS creamy concealer.

Setting Powder: I have the hourglass powder and the cover fx setting powder, both my holy grails, will continue to use in 2020.

Setting spray: Cover fx matte, will replenish as i use it up.

Brow Products: I love the Anastasia Beverly hills brow gel, once this is finished, I will repurchase.

Eyeshadow Primer: NARS eyeshadow primer. i bought 2 during last month's Ulta coupon

Eyeshadows: i'm content for the most part, but if 2 palettes became available for purchase, then i will do the 1 in 1 out.

Mascara: I love the Chanel le volume waterproof and the Chanel inimitable waterproof- will repurchase as I run out.

False Lashes: I rarely use false lashes these days, so I will not be buying, like Shelly, this is a skip.

Blush: I  have 5 Nars blushes all which i use in monthly rotation

Bronzer: Fenty beauty bronzer, and cover fx bronzer duo (Christmas present)

Highlighter: I have 1 liquid highlighter, and 4 powder highlighters 1 ofra and 3 makeupgeek i love all of them and strangely enough i have not been tempted to buy any for the last two  years.

Lip Products: i'm content with what i have. my mac ones once finished i will use my back to mac to replace them. i only own 2 glosses which  are nudes, once I run out, i will replace.

Brushes – Here, I'm near content, I have 2 Hakuhodo brushes on my wishlist the handles are the vermillion colour handles the S104 and the S103, i'm not in a rush to buy them, in 2020. I love Sonia G and I really liked the sky eye set so much so that I want to purchase a second set once they re-release. that set has been such a pleasure to use, and I will go as far to say that they are my most favourite eye brushes from her apart from the individuals from her original  release to include worker and builder 1 and 2. When I do this I will let go of my remaining MAC eye brushes from my current collection.

Skincare: I'm happy with my simplified skincare routine. a good cleanser, a vitamin c for day time, day time moisturizer from Cerave, and my facial oils, at night my trentonin, Clinique makeup removing balm, a heavy moisturizer., and facial masks.*

*I did not re-rouge at Sephora which is great! I heard their points system is changing again, and not for the better. I did make platinum at Ulta just from purchasing my skincare and haircare last year, and I will continue with Ulta's reward points program from here on out. Anything that I cannot get from Ulta I will wait until the brand has a sale, OR shop at Beautylish. I noticed Ulta now carries Laura Mercier hopefully they add the tinted moisturizer as well!
happy new year everyone here's to our new low buy journey!*


----------



## LadyBug13 (Jan 1, 2020)

I’m in! Will be back with my 2019 final progress and my goals for 2020.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 5, 2020)

First FOTD for 2020...


Ilia True Skin Radiant Priming Serum
Milk Makeup Blur Liquid Matte Foundation - Porcelain
NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer - Chantilly
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
MAC Eyeshadows - Sumptuous Olive and Omega
Revlon So Fierce Mascara
MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)
The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
Makeup Geek Blush - Main Squeeze
MAC Lipstick - Fanfare
NARS Velvet Lip Glide - Unlaced


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 13, 2020)

*Happy New Year 2020!

Low Buy Plan 2020

Budget:*
After totaling up my 2019 expenditures, I am going to set my monthly budget at a maximum of $200 per month. Like 2019, this will also include my skincare and hair care products. I feel pretty confident I can stick with this and most likely I will come in under for most months. I may or may not roll over unused monies. If I am truly trying to cut spending, I will be a bit more savvy with my purchases. I will definitely try to make the most of rewards, sales, coupons and freebies.   

*Better Skincare:*
I finally got serious and consistent with my skin care in 2019! The big challenge was putting together an effective yet affordable skincare regimen, something sustainable for my budget. I just cannot bring myself to purchase a super expensive serum or treatment, knowing I would have to constantly replenish it. I now have a nice mix of high end with drugstore, like the Ordinary and CeraVe combined with Peter Thomas Roth and Estee Lauder. It helps me stretch the goodstuff. When I open a new bottle or tube of something, I then order the backup. I try not to stockpile some skincare because the shelf life varies.

*Shop the Stash!*
I recently pulled out and have been using *the NARS Atomic Blonde palette* (from 2018). I forgot how much I love that little palette . It is so compact and complete. I will probably take it with me on vacation. A good reminder that we all have things we love that get put aside. 

Speaking of vacation, I am pretty much set as far as beauty for my upcoming trip. I think in years past I had this burning need to buy new things. Not this year. Well, it could be because I added a couple single sparkly shadows just before Christmas (MJ & ND) So, I’m going to shop my stash 

I do need to purchase decent sunscreen for face and body. The big thing is protecting my face. My face no longers tans evenly and I end up with these huge dark patches. No fun…and they take forever to fade.

*No Buy:
Blush (singles and palettes), Bronzer, Eyeshadow Palettes, Highlighters*
These are items aplenty in my stash and I really, really do not need to purchase any more. It’s time to make a dent in what I already have.

*Layoff the Lippies!*
And I mean lipstick! I have this beautiful curated little collection…essentially they art objects and I have them nicely displayed. What I need to do is get them in rotation. Hey! Let’s actually use them Elise! I can always rock a red lip!

*Replenish When Needed
Foundation, Concealer, Primers, Setting/Finishing Powder, Setting Spray*
I am in really good shape for the start of this year. I should not have to replenish anything for a bit.

*I think that is about it for now. Budget and plan are in place. I am good to go!

I will probably come in super early with my January check-in.  I go on vacation starting Thursday until almost the end of the month. I am predicting no purchases aside from poo & conditioner.

*


----------



## r0mini0n (Jan 13, 2020)

Hi everyone! Long post ahead.

Signing up for the 2020 low buy. I signed up for the 2019 one as well but I feel like I did worse then 2018. I totaled up my spending in beauty stores and online some weeks ago and I came out to about €6000. I was not expecting this much at all. I gave up writing everything down after April but still did not expect it to be this much. Not everything was for me but tbh most of it was and it was NOT worth it!

Atm I don't have any debt (except for a visa bill which I pay off fully every month), but I don't save either, and this year I want to change that. I used to think that saving just even €50 a month wasn't worth it, but now I realize that even saving a little bit is better than saving nothing.

Plan: I am going to give myself a monthly budget of around €150, which will include haircare and I will try to include skincare, or make skincare a 50/50 item once per season as I need to repurchase. I am not sure if I'm giving myself too big a budget but I'm hoping to stick to it. It will come around to around €2000 which is still a lot but miles better where I came from last year.


*2019 recap & what I learned *
- Biggest rule last year: _Stop buying when stressed or bored. Try to only buy things you can test out in stores and buy smart, do not fall for the millionth discount code.  _FAIL! Not only did I buy in stores, but I think I pretty much fell for every discount code in the book online. The good news is that now I know there is at least one or two codes every month. AT LEAST.
+ about all of the online orders that I just took a chance on and didn't need or wanted beforehand, were a fail. I just browse with a discount code looking for something to buy. No more!


*What I already spent in January 2020*

_Other: _I started out January with a bump and spent a lot of money on tech(smartphones). Trying to reason it in my mind and just budget up the money for it in the following months to save it up again... But in the future I should do these things the other way around. Damn January sales.

_Beauty:_
- Urban Decay All nighter 15% off: Backup. I knew I needed a backup soonish and saw this sale online and took it. Came to around 24 instead of 28. Not an exciting purchase and could've have waited another week or two, but something I use every time I use makeup so I know I will use it
- Chanel Desert Dream highlighter 25% off: Impulse purchase on Sephora Fr. Got the code and went browsing and saw parts of the collection had been added in secret. I have been eyeing this collection for a while and it just launched last week on the official site. With shipping came to around 49 instead of the 55 on their official site. Not a good purchase, but this is a collectors item for me so just glad to get it out of the way if that makes sense.

*Eyeing:*
- the new Nars blushes: have been waiting for some years for some new blushes of them that excite me so I will not deny myself 2 or 3. Should plan this out because Nars shipping is high. Still not on on their official site so have time
- Chanel Desert dream eye quad: I want to check it out in person first (instead of ordering online like I would've done last year), so will have to have some patience still

*In need*
- I need a backup of my serum soon. A small bottle is still 85 so really need to budget and take advantage of a discount code here.


Anyways, here to follow this thread and pick up some tips from you lovely ladies! Here is to a better budget and more resistance for me in 2020!


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 15, 2020)

lenchen said:


> *...i'm not a fan of glitter, sparkles *



*Did you hear about temptalia! Apparently she had to go to urgent care for a glitter incident...scary stuffs! *


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 15, 2020)

*Low / No-Buy Journal 2020
January Check-In*

I know I am coming in early on this, but I am pretty confident there will be no more purchases for the month. I will be on vacation from January 16th – 28th and truly have everything I need / wanted in skincare and beautystuffs.

*Purchases:
Ulta – Jumbos Sale – Nexxus Therrape Poo & Humectress Conditioner* – I used a gift card from Christmas, so will not count it towards my total…but I do add it to my expense log.

That is it! I did not even touch my allotted budget for beauty. I will not roll over to February. In essence I shifted my beauty monies to fashion.

I purchased some new sandals and some clothing (some jumpsuits) for vacation. It was time to update my summer stuffs a little.* FitFlops are my new jam!* They are super lightweight, stylish, comfie and reasonably priced (if you purchase from the clearance outlet). Perfect for travel. The jumpsuits came from JCP. Everything was on sale and purchased with coupons or rewards. I am so ready!




*Favorites
Stila XXX Magnum mascara; MJ Liquid See-Quins in Copperazzi; CoverFX Blush Duos in Soft Peach and Warm Honey; CoverFX Bronzer Duos* - I do have a pet peeve with the CoverFX packaging! It is a cream white and has a matte finish. Within the first couple uses they get covered in product. If they would change the packaging they would get an A grade all the way around.* SG Designer Pro* – What a great frickin’ brush!

*Mascara Round Up: None *

*Used Up:
PTR Potent-C mini; ELANR Eye Concentrate mini

Disposed Of:*
*Eyeliner minis – old and dry – MUFE, MJ, L’Oréal Kohl,  UD 

My Clarsonic!* - Oh…the horror of it! Nah! I found that it created more problems than helped. Also, for me, chemical exfoliation has been far more effective than manual/physical. I will say once bi-weekly microplaning has also produced good results.  And every now and again, I like using the Kate Somerville ExfoliKate Intensive. I am super careful with it though...

*Gave Away: Nothing for January

On My Radar:
Good Molecules Niacinamide BrighteningToner (Beautylish)* ~ I got a sample and actually really liked the formula. I was applying it before my other daytime skincare. I would be willing to invest in a full size bottle. And at $14 for 4 oz.  not a deal breaker in cost! 

*Farmacy Green Clean Balm *~ I have been using the* Clinique Take Off the Day Balm. *Nothing wrong with it, but kind of blah… I have heard good things about this brand/formula. I will say I truly believe, for me, using a balm before cleansing has done wonders with minimizing congested skin, removing all of my makeup and better preparation for the skincare products I use in the evening. I’ll be sure to get a deluxe size sample jar to test first.

*Random:
Beauty Blender vs. Eco Tools sponge:
Eco Tools wins!* While the BB is plushy, it is also more porous. I found it sucked up much more product…lending itself to be kind of wasteful. The ET sponge while less plushy, did better with leaving more product on the face. I also feel like the finish was finer too. 

*Big Girl Stuff:*
More improvements at the library! We painted a few areas inside the library last week and what a huge difference. Hey, I got lots of practice at home, so I was in fighting shape for work  I have lots more to say about work…but I am shifting into vacation mode and don’t want to drone on here. Still loving what I am doing!

*Healthstuffs:*
I am still dealing with a _ongoing low-key backache._ I am going to wait until I am back from vacation before I see the doctor. In the interim, I am doing* all the things to treat it: stretching, ab exercises to strengthen my core, no high impact activities (a.k.a. dance class  ), no heavy lifting exercises that will aggravate it, icing the area, taking anti-inflammatories*…Ugh! I am hoping going on vacation may help, as we will not be training as usual and I should be able to get lots of rest.

Aside from the back issue, my overall health is great. I set my goal and hit it hard for 76 days straight! While I have been stuck at my 6# loss, my body is showing a shift in composition. What really matters is I am physically stronger and my cardiovascular health is much improved. Win-win!

*Homestuffs:*
Got lots done over winter break. Will follow up with more detail next month. 

So…that is a wrap for this check-in. I may try to post some pics once we get on the ship. I did that last time before I lost data. Thanks as always for reading my ramblings.* x0x0x*


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 15, 2020)

Mid-week dentist appointment face! (Everything's good. )


Milk Makeup Blur Liquid Matte Foundation - Porcelain
NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer - Chantilly
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
MAC Paint Pot - Camel Coat
Revlon So Fierce! Mascara
MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)
The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02

Nothing on the lips.


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 15, 2020)

shellygrrl said:


> Mid-week dentist appointment face! (Everything's good. )
> 
> Milk Makeup Blur Liquid Matte Foundation - Porcelain
> NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer - Chantilly
> ...


*Speaking of the dentist...LOL! I may or may not have had an incident with a crown and super sticky piece of caramel on Christmas eve.  I had it put back on last Tuesday. I don't wear makeup because inevitably half of my face gets wiped off...especially when they salt spray to polish my teeth. *


----------



## lenchen (Jan 15, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *Did you hear about temptalia! Apparently she had to go to urgent care for a glitter incident...scary stuffs! *


I read that it was very scary indeed! one of the reasons why I avoid! it's not worth it honestly.


----------



## lenchen (Jan 15, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 67164
> 
> *Low / No-Buy Journal 2020
> January Check-In*
> ...


Enjoy your vacation!!


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 16, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *Did you hear about temptalia! Apparently she had to go to urgent care for a glitter incident...scary stuffs! *



Colourpop and their damn glitter!!! (just kidding I didnt know about the glitter incident but I'm blaming CP anyway ) I yes i'm back!!! My computer died on me late november and just purchased a new one last weekend!


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 17, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *Did you hear about temptalia! Apparently she had to go to urgent care for a glitter incident...scary stuffs! *


*Temptalia's follow-up on glitter incident.  Warning: She wrote a novel and included a ton of research. While I am an info geek, I checked out about 1/3 the way in. But it is good information...*

Let's Talk About Glitter


----------



## r0mini0n (Jan 19, 2020)

I am checking in because I'm done for the month, my January beauty budget is gone.

*Purchased*
- Urban decay all nighter (in advance replacement) at 20% off
- Chanel highlighter and two eyeshadow quads from the spring collection at 25% off each

*Gifted*
- a haircare item

I came in around €5 over budget and I don't even know how. I was going to order the eyeshadow palettes online and came out around €3 over budget (and shipping was nearly 6), so I ended driving to the store and ended up spending nearly 5 over budget lol, same price and discount on the site as well! Should've used the site (they probably calculated wrong) but when possible I'm trying to check things out in person this year before I commit. Not going to beat myself up over it and just try to not buy anything else this month!

*Eyes on February*
Next month is proving to be a "boring" month as I will need a replacement of my serum and foundation. Hoping to take advantage of a discount code again so I will have room for a new NARS Blush whenever they're being shipped here. 

Now just keep on telling myself I can do this!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 19, 2020)

Milk Makeup Blur Liquid Matte Foundation - Porcelain
NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer - Chantilly
Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows) and Grey (lids)
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
Revlon So Fierce! Mascara
The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
Bite Beauty Matte Crème Lip Crayon - Glacé
wet'n'wild Liquid Catsuit High Shine - Caught You Bare Naked


----------



## lenchen (Jan 20, 2020)

VAL4M said:


> Colourpop and their damn glitter!!! (just kidding I didnt know about the glitter incident but I'm blaming CP anyway ) I yes i'm back!!! My computer died on me late november and just purchased a new one last weekend!


Yay! welcome back!


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 23, 2020)

lenchen said:


> Yay! welcome back!


Thanks! I'm so behind butatthe same time I'm staying away to not be tempted. I think it is working because I did't purchased anything yet and I'm holding off to used my sephora gift card. I think I will purchased a perfume as nothing really tempt me and if I want it  the product is out of stock soooo lucky me I guess.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 26, 2020)

Quick no-foundation, very basic face from last night...


MAC Strobe Cream (original)
NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer - Chantilly
Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Baby Face
Laneige Lip Sleeping Mask (pink tub)


----------



## r0mini0n (Jan 27, 2020)

I ended up using a €10 freebie from Sephora (for forgetting to send two Christmas gifts because I'm a gold member), so I ended up picking up 7 footmasks ( the holiday versions were half of!) and 2 hand masks for my mom. She is a diabetic and she really loves the Sephora footmasks, her doctor even complimented her using them. I ended up paying 14,26 instead of 24,26. And 5,9 of that is even shipping.  So while I technically did spend more than my allocated budget, I don't feel as bad since it's a present (though I'm sure I might be able to sneak one my way haha)

Will not buy anything anymore this January!

So budget : 150
Actually spent: Just a little under 155 for me, and a gift a little under 15 euros.
I think I did well this month! New goal is to stay in budget next month!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 27, 2020)

Hauled some skincare from Sephora recently (mostly repurchases of various bits I’ve been using), turned in some points for samples (all skincare there, too) and got a sample of the Hourglass setting powder with a code (the only makeup thing I got). Last time I got “paid” by Rakuten I converted it to a gift card and used that. Sephora was also 8% back on Rakuten when I ordered.

Likely won’t be making any proper makeup purchases this month.


----------



## jennyap (Jan 28, 2020)

I really need to make time to post properly in this thread (hi everyone!) but before I do, 

 shellygrrl
 would you like my Feed the Senses? When I've worn it lately I'm not enjoying it as much as I used to so it's been added to my donate pile, and I know it's a favourite for you and I'd be happy to send it to a loving home!  It's definitely used, but probably at least half left. If you're interested drop me a PM


----------



## Beryl (Feb 1, 2020)

Month of January shopped the sales online once. Bought moisturizer and cleanser , 2 highlighters gold and copper , 1 mini lipstick Rose Hibiscus and a Xmas holiday kit: makeupbag including Red lipstick and red lip pencil. Total euro 29.50 = usd 32.72 KikoMilano
Thinking about what to buy in this month of February.
Today washed the makeup brushes. 
Thinking about doing inventory of all the things beauty.
Face today is the new red lip color and the gold highlighter both very pretty.


----------



## LadyBug13 (Feb 6, 2020)

*January recap!*

*Purchases *(Total spent: $266.21)
Skincare

Cosrx Advanced Snail 96 Mucin Power Essence
Dermalogica
Daily Exfoliant (trial size)
Dynamic Skin Recovery SPF 50 Moisturizer (point perk)
Multi-Active Toner
Skin Smoothing Cream Moisturizer Mini
Special Cleansing Gel
Super Rich Repair Moisturizer

The Inkey List Q10 Antioxidant Serum
The Ordinary
Alpha Arbutin 2% + HA
Lactic Acid 10% + HA 2%

*Used Up*
Skincare

Fresh Vitamin Nectar Antioxidant Face Mist
The Ordinary Salicylic Acid 2% Solution
The Ordinary “Buffet” + Copper Peptides 1%
Sunday Riley A+ High Dose Retinol Cream (point perk)
Haircare

Melanin Haircare Multi-Use Pure Oil Blend
Olaplex No. 3 Hair Perfector
Olaplex No. 5 Bond Maintenance Conditioner (3.3 oz)
The Ordinary Multi-Peptide Serum for Hair Density

*Decluttered/Gave Away*

Skincare
Fresh Lotus Youth Preserve Rescue Mask Seaweed Radiance Facial
Fresh Lotus Youth Preserve Dream Cream
Fresh Lotus Youth Preserve Moisturizer
M·A·C Strobe Cream- Peachlite
Origins Checks and Balances Frothy Face Wash
Peter Thomas Roth Pumpkin Enzymatic Dermal Resurfacer
SK-II Facial Treatment Essence

Makeup
Fenty Beauty Pro Kiss’r Luscious Lip Balm
Fresh Rose Tinted Lip Treatment (point perk)


*January goal*: My goal for January was to focus on buying products to assist with my dehydrated skin based on the recommendation from my new esthetician. So far, I'm really enjoying these purchases. I also focused on clearing out products that I either don't like using anymore or haven't used in some time. I gave away a lot of skincare products due to them not addressing my skin needs.

*January highlight:* I had my first dermaplaning appointment! I went towards the end of January, and I'm enjoying the results so far. It could be the dermaplaning or the products I'm using now, but I see and feel a noticeable difference in how moisturized my skin looks and feels.

*Product of the month*: Cosrx Advanced Snail 96 Mucin Power Essence- The jury is out on the effectiveness of it, but I do enjoy applying it due to the texture 

*On the horizon*: I don't expect to spend the same amount in February as I did in January. I don't have any makeup or hair goals, but I would like to focus on testing out my new skincare products.


----------



## LadyBug13 (Feb 6, 2020)

Forgot to give my closing 2019 update!

I spent $2,271.74 in 2019, roughly $52 less from 2018. The majority of this amount was from skincare. Most of the makeup I bought were repurchases and I didn’t buy as much haircare as compared to the other categories.

I also notice that my focus has gradually shifted from makeup to skincare. I’m not as experimental with makeup anymore and I’ve found my staple products.

Based on this, my 2020 goals are:

*Spend 25% less in 2020*: This will be around $1703.81
*Treat the problem rather than shop for the solution*: I started seeing an esthetician a few weeks ago and she gave me some great recommendations on products to address my dryness and dehydrated skin situation. I’m also interested in seeing a dermatologist at some point to address areas of my face that still haven’t approved after using products designed to address it, so I’m thinking there’s something internally going on and I’d rather get a prescription than play around with products that won’t work for me. I’d also rather get more treatment such as facials and the like that address my skin concerns. Not sure if I will be tracking the amount of these services
*Shop my stash more*: I didn’t do as well as I would have liked in 2019. There were months where I really focused on using up what I have but the rest of the year I didn’t think much about it. Partly due to traveling more for my business and taking the same products with me while on the road
*Evaluate what I really need and like using*: This is a No Buy situation for me. I observed that there are products I no longer want to buy because they aren’t integral to my routine anymore, I don’t see any significant changes, or I just don’t use these kinds of products anymore. This includes face masks, face primer, blush, lip liners, eye liners, and highlighters. Other products like eyeshadow I enjoy using but I don’t feel the need to purchase this in 2020
*Keep track of how much I spend per category*: I do a good job in tracking my purchases and the amounts but this year I also want to be more mindful of where my money is actually going. Most of my money went towards skincare in 2019 and I’m hoping spend less once I narrow down to products that work for me.
*Don’t spend just because there’s a sale happening*: Most of my money was spent during a VIB sale, Ulta sale, or a sale directly from the company. I also got into the habit of buying backups when I’ve never done that before. Some products I bought simply because they were on sale.
*Allow myself to buy something each month*: I noticed I would overspend If I went a while without purchasing anything. So remedy this, I’ll allow myself a budget of $141.98 (my spend goal divided by 12). I already overspent in January 2020 but I’m currently on track for February. I don’t have any plans to roll over what I don’t spend to the next month but I really want to adhere to my annual spending max goal
*Let go of VIB Rouge*: I ended up making Rouge again. I don’t see the point of the program anymore though I do like making the bulk of my purchases in one store. I don’t mind losing my Rouge status. I did lose my Obsessed status with MAC
*Have fun with makeu*p: I want to get back in the habit of having fun with makeup again. I don’t feel the need to purchase a lot of makeup as I have my staples now, but I want to play around with what I do have. I don’t even remember the last time I applied eyeshadow.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 7, 2020)

*I love everything about your post!  See notes below *



LadyBug13 said:


> Forgot to give my closing 2019 update! - Yay! Your post is super valuable!
> 
> I also notice that my focus has gradually shifted from makeup to skincare. I’m not as experimental with makeup anymore and I’ve found my staple products.
> 
> ...


*x0x0x *


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 7, 2020)

*Low / No Buy Journal 2020
January Check-In – Part II

I did my January check-in super early, and thought it would be good to do a part two.*

*Purchases:
No new beauty or skincare. 

Bossman (aka Hubs) bought me two small packs of Shiseido Cotton Pads. 

Long story short, we got popped with a $100 overweight bag fee on our flight out. So, we decided to buy an extra suitcase for our return trip from Texas and just pay the extra $30 for the bag. Should have thought of that in the first place! DOH! While in Marshalls I strolled over to the beauty, skin, hair section and found the pads...discounted. 

Speaking of which, I saw so many well-known brands! The amount was ridiculous! I can see how this could be super tempting. Better still, if you are on a budget, wait for things to go on sale / clearance!

Favorites
Kopari Shimmer Glow + MAC Extra Dimensional Skin Finish in Glorify on tan skin = Perfect sparkly sunkissed nighttime skin!


MJ See-Quins layered on top of MJ Liquid See-Quins (Both in Copperazzi) = Sparkly shiny eyes!  

Pat McG Blitztrance in Flesh Fatale

Mascara Round Up: MJ Velvet Primer - Full Size 

Used Up:
Stridex Sensitive Pads; 3.8 OZ Clinique Take Off the Day Balm

Disposed Of:
4 old Ben Nye eyebrow pencils – Old kit materials

Gave Away: Nothing for January

Big Girl Stuff: More next month.

Healthstuffs:
Back ache update: Doing much better. Vacation definitely helped. I was pretty active the entire time…which you would think would be counterproductive. However, I have come to realize sitting (for long stretches of time) may be one of the main culprits. I was already thinking this before vacation. So upon my return, I purchased a standing desk riser, Flexispot, which arrived yesterday. I also ordered a Topo Mini (anti-fatigue standing desk mat) to stand on. I look at these as an investment in self-care and health. I will report back.





I also had an unexpected expense. My Fitbit Versa “died” on the last day of vacation. I felt naked being untethered…lol So, after reading several reviews, I purchased the Versa 2. The day I got it and set it up, I discovered my old Versa was not dead…but apparently protesting its continuous use.
I cleaned it up and gave it to a co-worker using an older model Fitbit. She loves it! And I love the new model Versa!

Homestuffs:
Here are a few pictures of our training room completed. You will see I have a constant training companion in each picture. She is always with me during my early morning cardio. I have to be careful, because she will get right under my feet or sit on the bench where I am working. Hilarious.







Also, a couple years ago (maybe even 3)…Bossman gave me a really nice double-sided lighted mirror...Which sat in a box unopened…because I wanted to hang it after I painted my bathroom…which was 20 months ago!  We finally got it up. I love it!


*

*Okay…that is it for part deux! Wishing everyone a great weekend!*


----------



## VAL4M (Feb 7, 2020)

Hi!!! So January recap!
I spend some money.... ok that was nice see you! will be back next month!!! LOL

ARgh!

Sooo
I did spent too much money yet again
I went to Sephora using my gift card and a 15% off because I used my points to pay taxes on my total that pretty much what 15% cover in my province\country

Natasha Denona mini
Maison Martin Margiela By the Fireplace perfume

Sydney Grace
I used a gift card to purchase her new palette only paid 18$ + the gift card

Clionadh
Feb purchased technically : I purchased a couple of their eyeshadows (they are canadian base company so it is a civic dutties to help them, right?  ;P )

Clothing (because I dont need any)
Etro pants on Ebay
Etro pants on Thred up
Diane Von Furstenberg jumpsuit on Thred up (do you see a trend?)
from a local designer I purchased the cutest pink top see below (not me in the picture it's her IG page)



and
Antica murrina venezia necklace on Ebay

also
my hubby birthday gift

So my goal is to not order anything but I WANT SO MUCH THINGS ! 

I know i'm lame but the worst is I want another perfume, another Antica Murrina Venezia necklace and some fluevog shoes ... I will wait for an amazing sales I.NEED.TO.

Win for the month
I really wanted the Natasha Denona Love palette but I have her cranberry palette and it is the same colours and the other half i have those colours ten time in my other palettes and singles.
So i no dont want it anymore.
Also want some Sonia G brushes but she take the longuest time to restock on beautylish so i'm in no hurry to make an order.
I was tempted by Rephr but this look fishy I dont know why i feel that way with that company maybe it is because they are too much present on YT/social media for me (*like morphe*) 
I'm making good progress in finishing makeup (foundation, panning a palette, hitting pan on some eyeshadows, redescovering old palettes etc.)


----------



## VAL4M (Feb 7, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *Low / No Buy Journal 2020
> January Check-In – Part II
> 
> I did my January check-in super early, and thought it would be good to do a part two.*
> ...



Back pain: Have you try doing some hip raise it is the most basic stupid excercise that is working miracle for lower back pain. everytime i feel a pain or weekness in the lower back i'm doing 3 sets of 10 for each side and it does the trick. it is a must while training for a marathon and hitting the pavement for 80km to 100km a week.

FITbit versa do you need to wear a waist ban for heart beat? I have a polar M400 and the first time that gave up was the heart beat monitor with the waist ban. it still count my steps and my distance but I know after 2 years it is already dated. mind you i'm not a gadget girl I only need to have a stop watch for when i'm running in the city and I need to stop at some intersection but sometimes it is nice to just more data on your workout.


----------



## lenchen (Feb 7, 2020)

LadyBug13 said:


> Forgot to give my closing 2019 update!
> 
> I spent $2,271.74 in 2019, roughly $52 less from 2018. The majority of this amount was from skincare. Most of the makeup I bought were repurchases and I didn’t buy as much haircare as compared to the other categories.
> 
> ...


Great goals for 2020!


----------



## lenchen (Feb 8, 2020)

VAL4M said:


> Hi!!! So January recap!
> I spend some money.... ok that was nice see you! will be back next month!!! LOL
> 
> ARgh!
> ...


I agree with you on Rephr something about the whole thing bothers me i just can't put my finger on it though.


----------



## lenchen (Feb 8, 2020)

*January  2020
Purchases:
Beautylish Lunar New year brush $125.00. i used a $100 Beautylish Gift card I received for Christmas.

Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used UP:

Gave away: nothing this month, but i have a few palettes that are on the chopping block that i rarely use. if i don't use them in the upcoming weeks, they will go to a new home.

Used Up: *
*NARS Catus flower cream blush. My last back up It's all gone!  I will try their new liquid/cream blush at some point. At the moment I'm using my NARS powder blushes, and i'm content. NARS eyeshadow base. *
*
On The Horizon: Sonia G sky eye set. I would like to purchase another set, I really enjoy these and have been using them every week since I purchased. would like to have an additional set to give these a break.

monthly favourites/ reflections- My single eyeshadow palettes. I created a  purple palette and a neutral palette from various indie brands,I gave the ND metropolis palette a rest after using it non-stop since I picked it up. I have been using the Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer this month, Giorgio Armani concealer, and  the new NARS ORASM x blush I got for Christmas, it's the WOC friendly version of orgasm, I love it! for 2020 my goal is to become a beauty insider at Sephora. I didn't re-rouge last year which was fantastic, and I really want to spend less there. I also want to spend 25% less on my overall beauty budget this year.*


----------



## r0mini0n (Feb 8, 2020)

lenchen said:


> I agree with you on Rephr something about the whole thing bothers me i just can't put my finger on it though.



Suddenly every beauty YouTuber I watch is speaking of these brushes. A couple of years ago I would have fallen for it so hard, now I just back away when something starts to pop up so suddenly. Maybe if it was just Mel T or Michele W but since they started doing collabs with brands I'm iffy. Plus Hannah LP mentions them and I don't trust her at all, she's become such a PR shell out. Anything she mentions I will carefully avoid.


----------



## r0mini0n (Feb 8, 2020)

Wow, I can't believe I'm already here to post that my budget is gone for the month.
I bought from Chanel official site: a new eyeshadow palette and some multi gloss cream (89€) and lipstick 37€. The gloss thing is horrible btw, but I will force myself to use it as I cannot return. 

Then I was generously gifted a 40€ gift card from my mom for valentines day (too sweet) for a local cosmetic store, which I ended up combining with a 20% coupon so I ended up paying a little under 29€ for my Chanel Hydra Beauty Micro Serum. Which all in total comes up to a little bit under 155 (just like last month 5 over budget, but last month I was able to wait longer, ai ai ai)


I do have a confession, I had a work personal talk yesterday and while it wasn't bad it wasn't the outcome I was hoping for. I ended up watching youtube videos and saw one that said "Full face with Dior", and was a sucker and made an order on the Dior site for just under 150€. I tried twice and twice it gave me a server error, but when I logged in on another browser they both appear in my order list? So weird. Nothing has been reserved on my visa. Anyways I already shot them a mail that I want to cancel one (obviously) but not even sure if the money for the first one was received. So if I can cancel it I will, if not I will take it and make either March, April, June or July a no buy month for anything beauty. 

First depends when the Chanel  Les Beiges collection hits the site (love Les Beiges, pick up at least one thing each year), and I hope I will hate the Chanel summer collection lol.

I had my eyes on the Nars overlust? afterglow? the cheek palette but seems like that will be pushed to the back burner. Def will need to buy foundation next month, I will work with what I have this month.


Does anyone have any tips how to be stronger and stick to resolutions more?  
I need to be able to step off the buying train for whenever I'm sad. I don't even buy for myself alone, I buy for everyone because of the shopping high 

Anyways let me say it officially: *I am done for the month!*


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 8, 2020)

r0mini0n said:


> Does anyone have any tips how to be stronger and stick to resolutions more?
> I need to be able to step off the buying train for whenever I'm sad. I don't even buy for myself alone, I buy for everyone because of the shopping high



This video gets into emotional spending...

And this gets into how to stick to resolutions...


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 9, 2020)

FOTD...

Milk Makeup Blur Liquid Matte Foundation - Porcelain
NARS RCC - Chantilly
Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
Hourglass Veil Translucent Loose Setting Powder (got a sample size of this with a recent Sephora order)
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Hipster
Revlon So Fierce! Mascara
The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
Makeup Geek Blush - Main Squeeze
MAC Lipsticks - Fanfare with Blankety layered over the top


----------



## VAL4M (Feb 9, 2020)

r0mini0n said:


> Wow, I can't believe I'm already here to post that my budget is gone for the month.
> I bought from Chanel official site: a new eyeshadow palette and some multi gloss cream (89€) and lipstick 37€. The gloss thing is horrible btw, but I will force myself to use it as I cannot return.
> 
> Then I was generously gifted a 40€ gift card from my mom for valentines day (too sweet) for a local cosmetic store, which I ended up combining with a 20% coupon so I ended up paying a little under 29€ for my Chanel Hydra Beauty Micro Serum. Which all in total comes up to a little bit under 155 (just like last month 5 over budget, but last month I was able to wait longer, ai ai ai)
> ...


 not easy , get off the internet, maybe? I know i when i trained more are work more or see my friends more i’m less on the internet and spend less also binge watching something in Netflix but really i also have the same problem so who i ‘ m i to give advice


----------



## r0mini0n (Feb 10, 2020)

I work in webdesign so I'm on the internet all the time, but even if I wasn't at work I'd still use it at home. I don't think I could live without the internet, sad truth! I know I should not get so involved in youtube and sign off on brands on Instagram or e-mails,I just can't get myself to do it. Paypal is too easy as well. I'm a marketeers dream, I fall for anything as well lol. Especially if I already like it, doesn't take long to convince me!

Speaking of the Dior thing, I saw that they cancelled an order and the first one hasn't come through on the card yet. I don't even think the payment went through. Yet no reply to my mail.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 10, 2020)

*Muah! *



VAL4M said:


> Hi!!! So January recap!
> I spend some money.... ok that was nice see you! will be back next month!!! LOL
> 
> ARgh!
> ...


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 10, 2020)

VAL4M said:


> *FITbit versa do you need to wear a waist ban for heart beat? I have a polar M400* and the first time that gave up was the heart beat monitor with the waist ban. it still count my steps and my distance but I know after 2 years it is already dated. mind you i'm not a gadget girl I only need to have a stop watch for when i'm running in the city and I need to stop at some intersection but sometimes it is nice to just more data on your workout.



*In years past I used several different Polar models including the HR7 strap, the A300, A360 and I think a straight forward HR monitor...cannot remember the model name. Then Fitbit came out with a model like a Polar that did not require wearing the chest strap...which for me is a pain in the tush. I wear the Versa to track my training and activity, I use it to prompt me to move hourly during the work week, and as an alarm clock (silent vibrate mode). I guess it is more of a lifestyle tool than anything. I like getting my weekly reports...they keep me aware and accountable. I really like it alot. *


----------



## lenchen (Feb 10, 2020)

r0mini0n said:


> Suddenly every beauty YouTuber I watch is speaking of these brushes. A couple of years ago I would have fallen for it so hard, now I just back away when something starts to pop up so suddenly. Maybe if it was just Mel T or Michele W but since they started doing collabs with brands I'm iffy. Plus Hannah LP mentions them and I don't trust her at all, she's become such a PR shell out. Anything she mentions I will carefully avoid.


I agree 100%


----------



## VAL4M (Feb 13, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *In years past I used several different Polar models including the HR7 strap, the A300, A360 and I think a straight forward HR monitor...cannot remember the model name. Then Fitbit came out with a model like a Polar that did not require wearing the chest strap...which for me is a pain in the tush. I wear the Versa to track my training and activity, I use it to prompt me to move hourly during the work week, and as an alarm clock (silent vibrate mode). I guess it is more of a lifestyle tool than anything. I like getting my weekly reports...they keep me aware and accountable. I really like it alot. *


oops yes chest strap gueez my english is so rusty lol thanks for understanding me!


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 14, 2020)

VAL4M said:


> oops yes chest strap gueez my english is so rusty lol thanks for understanding me!


*We totally vibe in this thread  *


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 14, 2020)

r0mini0n said:


> Does anyone have any tips how to be stronger and stick to resolutions more?
> 
> I need to be able to step off the buying train for whenever I'm sad. I don't even buy for myself alone, I buy for everyone because of the shopping high



*I think there many different ways to change a habit. The thing is it is challenging but once you change your mindset and say no that first time,  it can get easier. What do I do when I'm tempted?:*

I add the temptation to a _lust _list - This keeps me from impulse buying. By putting whatever IT is, on my list, I remove it from my immediate thoughts.
I redirect / distract myself - I go do something else...play with the cat, dog...go for a walk, go get coffee, talk text email...
Make it a real reward for accomplishing something. I am the queen of _delayed gratification!_
Focus on making memories vs.buying things. Another lady here shared that with us couple years ago. She talked about how not spending so much money on frivilous things, allowed her to do fun things like, go to concerts, go away for the weekend, extended travel...all because she started saving money.
*When I started it was hard and I slipped up now and again, but it does get easier! Let's keep chatting on this! You have lots of support here!
*


----------



## r0mini0n (Feb 14, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *I think there many different ways to change a habit. The thing is it is challenging but once you change your mindset and say no that first time,  it can get easier. What do I do when I'm tempted?:*
> 
> I add the temptation to a _lust _list - This keeps me from impulse buying. By putting whatever IT is, on my list, I remove it from my immediate thoughts.
> I redirect / distract myself - I go do something else...play with the cat, dog...go for a walk, go get coffee, talk text email...
> ...



Thank you so much for the tips! I think the lust list is something I should definitely follow!
I also learned again this month that buying new things from the internet doesn't seem to work out for me that well. I either don't like the product or the shade is not what it seemed. I need to shift my mentality that one failed thing does not make a failed year. Still ten more months to go!

I am honestly very grateful to have you ladies to talk to here! There is nobody I know irl that is (that much) into makeup that they would even understand I need a budget to contain myself.

Little update: I got the Dior order cancelled. I did pick up one item from the three that I ordered at a 25% discount somewhere else which puts me over my budget. I also replaced an eyebrow palette with that discount but I am granting myself to not count this towards my budget because I only buy a product like that every 2 years to refresh. 

I am making a little breathing room as well, decluttered a bunch of old lipsticks along with some powders that I never ever used anymore but still let sit. I have enough to still use without buying more!
In other news, we had a huge tree fall down because of a storm and had a little breakdown at work which led to a conversation that was much needed. I will however not distract buy buying things but am just trying to get it out of my head now!

Again, very glad you ladies are allowing me to take up space here! and while it is a marketing scheme, happy valentine to all


----------



## lenchen (Feb 15, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *I think there many different ways to change a habit. The thing is it is challenging but once you change your mindset and say no that first time,  it can get easier. What do I do when I'm tempted?:*
> 
> I add the temptation to a _lust _list - This keeps me from impulse buying. By putting whatever IT is, on my list, I remove it from my immediate thoughts.
> I redirect / distract myself - I go do something else...play with the cat, dog...go for a walk, go get coffee, talk text email...
> ...


*These are really great tips! The experiences v. Things really hit home for me and I've been trying to do that for the last few years..*


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 16, 2020)

FOTD...

MAC Strobe Cream (original)
Milk Makeup Blur Liquid Matte Foundation - Porcelain
NARS RCC - Chantilly
Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
Hourglass Veil Translucent Setting Powder
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
ABH Eyeshadow - Stone
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows), Cool Grey (lid)
Revlon So Fierce! Mascara
The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
wet'n'wild Liquid Catsuit High Shine - mix of Mauve It Over + Caught You Bare Naked


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 17, 2020)

r0mini0n said:


> Thank you so much for the tips! I think the lust list is something I should definitely follow!
> 
> _*I am making a little breathing room as well, decluttered*_ a bunch of old lipsticks along with some powders that I never ever used anymore but still let sit. I have enough to still use without buying more!



*Decluttering for the Win-Win!   

More about how my lust list works ~ If I have added an item it is usually because it is a new release being played up and it caught my eye. What happens next is this:*

*I wait for real world reveiws and swatches - This has helped with either eliminating the item from the list  e.g. Poor quality product, colors wont' work, poor value for the money, etc. AND it keeps me from making a purchase I will not be happy with. I dislike having to return things! *
*I shop my stash! Like most I think I am drawn to things I already like. Chances are I have a suitable dup or very likely already have a similar item in my wardrobe...often this leads to me pulling it out and using it.  *
*If the item survives the first two steps listed above, then I must really really like it  LOL! What I do is add it to my  list (ulta, sephora, beautylish, brand website...). Then I wait until there is a sale / coupon. Sometimes I will end up purchasing the item, sometimes I don't. *


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 17, 2020)

I have a Google Doc that serves as a cumulative wishlist (I also use loves list/wishlist/favourites features on various sites). I have it broken down into sections (eyes, face, lips, multi-use, brushes/other tools), then further down into categories (e.g.: eyeshadow, mascara, foundation/tinted moisturizer/CC cream, lipstick). I add something when it catches my eye and wait it out for a while. Every so often I go through my wishlists/various sites, and if something that once caught my eye doesn't anymore, I take it out. And then I try to prioritize.


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 23, 2020)

MAC Strobe Cream (original)
MUFE Step 1 - Hydrating Primer
Milk Makeup Blur Liquid Matte Foundation - Porcelain
NARS RCC - Chantilly
Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
Hourglass Veil Translucent Setting Powder
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
MAC Eyeshadows - Omega (crease) and Indian Ink (lashline)
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Baby Face (lid)
CoverGirl eyeshadow stick - Primadonna (inner corner)
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
Revlon So Fierce! Mascara
MAC Blush - Next to Skin
The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
MAC Lipstick - Blankety
Bite Beauty Matte Crème Lip Crayon - Glacé


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 1, 2020)

Milk Makeup Blur Liquid Matte Foundation - Porcelain
NARS RCC - Chantilly
Hourglass Veil Translucent Setting Powder
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Cool Grey (brows)
surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
ABH Eyeshadow - Buon Fresco (lids and blended upward)
MAC Eyeshadow - Typographic (visible lid and lashlines)
Revlon So Fierce! Mascara
The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
MAC Lipstick - Blankety
wet'n'wild Liquid Catsuit High Shine - Caught You Bare Naked


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 2, 2020)

*


Low / No Buy Journal 2020*
*February

Purchases ~ No color beauty products. Skincare focused.*
*eBay – *

*Farmacy Green Clean Makeup Melt Away Cleansing Balm 3.4 oz*
*Peter Thomas Roth (PTR) Firmx 360 Eye Renewal* - Replenish
*PTR Un-Wrinkle Eye Concentrate *– I used up my ELANR Eye Matrix. Since I am having really nice results with other PTR products, I am going to give this a try.
*PTR Peptide 21 Wrinkle Resist Serum* (Backup)
*Kopari Coconut Glow Shimmer Oil* – I used a sample packet of this while on vacation and fell in love. 
*Beautylish – 
Sonia G Sky Eye brush set*. Being super limited and missing the first release, I was not going to let this go by again. Technically this would push me over my set budget. So I chose to do flexible payments (a total of 3). Although I am tapping into my budget for March & April, it still leaves me breathing room for replenishing essentials and participating in the spring sales if I want too. I also purchased the *Good Molecules Niacinamide Toner*.

*Total Spent: -$228.49* -  However, I received my Rakuten payment (Cash to PayPal - The boosted giftcard option was not offered). This cut my out of pocket total to     *-$122.23.* 

*Favorites*
I really like the *Farmacy cleansing balm*! It’s not that the Clinique was not effective…it just isn’t that pleasant of a product. I love the light “green” scent of the Farmacy.

*Mascara Round Up: None this month

Marscara Rotation: Laura Mercier Caviar Volume; Hourglass Caution Extreme; stila Magnum XXX 

Future Fringe: L’Oréal Bambi Eyes, TF Damn Girl; PMcG FetishEyes, MJ Velvet Noir*

*Used Up:*
*ELANR Serum .50 oz
PTR Peptide 21 Moisturizer* (the bottle lasted me 4 months)

*Disposed Of:
Eyeshadow singles* (pans and pots –* a total of 45 ) UD, MUFE, Tarte, MAC, Ben Nye, Inglot ~ Showing no mercy, I emptied out a MUFE XL palette*, along with several pots I have not reached for. 

It’s funny! I swear the continuous onslaught of eyeshadow palette releases trigger me…to reevaluate my wardrobe and continue to declutter on a regular basis. A shot of bourbon on ice also does not hurt in helping the tossing process along. Hashtag FeelNoPain! 

*Gave Away: 
Becca x JH Champagne Pop Palette* (Don’t use and really don’t care for her); *B&BW Shower Gel & Lotion* (A gift – Unfortunately those products don’t agree with my skin ) *First Aid Beauty *samples; *Clinque DD Hydrating Jelly* (I have switched to a serum loaded moisturizer) *= Happy Student Worker!*

Since I went in hard for the Sonia G brushes, I gave away (to a sister in beauty  ) *4 WG brushes* (good tools I don’t reach for). I also gave *2 Real Techniques blush brushes* and a *white MJ The Bronze brush *to the same student above. I really coveted the MJ brush but it was too dense and blocky for how I wanted to use it. It is all good though. They will all go to good homes, thereby also making room for a couple of SG face brushes I would like to add when they restock.

*On My Radar:*

*Madison Reed Haircolor - 4VR Volterra Amethyst - *Was on the list last month, but did not get it.
*EL DW in Toasty Toffee & Henna * – I am just about out of both shades. I do have a couple sample bottles of each, that should get me through until there is a sale.   
*PTR Peptide 21 Moisturizer* (I opened my backup, but no rush)  
*Eyebrow Gel *- (clear or colored)   
*MUFE Ultra HD Microfinishing Loose Powder* – Hands down, still my favorite finishing powder. I am on the dregs of my current jar.
*Big Girl Stuff: 
If you follow higher ed. at all, you kind of know things are imploding all over the place*…or as I like to say on the daily, “Sh*t is hitting the fan!” For my institution, a continuing decline in enrollment has led to: *Merging of programs, cancellation of programs, sudden layoffs, the offer of early retirement (for the 2nd time) to those who qualify, staffing restructure, budget cuts and mid-year budget adjustments*…This in turn has led to and *exacerbated fear, distrust, low morale, territoriality, toxicity…*While I have been excited about all the good things we have been doing since May 19, it is hard not to be affected by these factors. The truth is things are not going to get better any time soon! So my colleague and *I have doubled down on staying focused on what we do, continuing to work hard and advancing all good things library. I remain realistically optimistic! 

Healthstuffs:
My back is definitely doing better.* I am able to do my cardio activities and weight training, pretty much full out. I think the stretching and ab work has really helped Still no dance fitness classes though.  I am super leery of aggravating or reinjuring my back, so I am avoiding it for now. 

*I am really digging my Flexispot desk riser and Topo Mini mat!* *I think this has also helped my back!* The first week I had it set up, I got so many compliments on the cool factor! Not only has it helped with my back, it has also helped with my energy and productivity. I easily stand for 3/4 of my work day and think nothing of it. The mat definitely makes this possible as my feet and legs feel really good.

Aside from a small window of gray day slump, I am in pretty good spirits. Spring is just around the corner! Which means more daylight, more sun, warmer days and getting outside. Something puppy loves too! All those things make me happy and motivate me.

*Homestuffs:
And with spring comes…duh, duh, duh! Spring Cleaning - aka Elise’s Annual Spring/Summer Dekrappification!* I am ready for this too! I think I am going to go in hard and really Marie Kondo my closets and drawers. I even scheduled a day off this week to do *all things house.* The upside is Bossman is away for 8 days. He is actually doing a “bucketlist” thing with his son. They towed his little car down to Florida to have custom work done. The car will be at the shop for the week. So he and his son are having a “guy’s” vacation. I am really happy for him. Good time to bond with his son, who also works for him too. This means I will have free brain cells, time and energy to get some other long overdue things done…like finish painting the lower level, touch up some areas, hang pictures and artwork, etc.

*And that is all she wrote for February! For a winter month that is normally pretty quiet, it has been a busy month. I am okay with it! Coz' Spring! 
Wishing you all a fabulous week! x0x0x*


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 3, 2020)

HI,
Soooo I was good in February!
I purchased one dress on thredup 40$
MAKEUP
8 singles eyeshadows on the Give me Glow website .... for 100$ CAN the 23$ shipping charge kind of sucks but they finally had a lot of shades I wanted so I pulled the trigger

Next planned purchased
New running shoes.... I'm waiting for spring as we still have snow and rain and shitty weather  but I need to buy those shoes a month before my marathon (May 31st) so I can ''break'' them

May 15th is Fluevog day so I want to buy the cutest oxford red shoes (they have a 15% discount on that day so that why I need to wait!)

MAYBE

Huda mint mini palette - I dont owned any Huda eyeshawdows, they never tempte me (light nude was cute but I know I had those shades) I dont owned the CP mint palette and I find Huda way prettier but I dont know will wait for review to see how they performed

Empties and DECLUTTER (it took me a couple of months but still proud of the amount I was able to use up)


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 3, 2020)

The only beauty things I bought in February were skincare (all repurchases), and the only makeup thing I did get was a free sample (Hourglass Veil Setting Powder).


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 4, 2020)

I was a part of the old thread(s) but I haven't posted in Specktra for far too long. I had been doing so well for awhile but then I fell back into my old habit. I'm now recommiting to going on a serious low buy and am working on using up my stash and am also working on destashing as well.


----------



## r0mini0n (Mar 4, 2020)

I was afraid to post this so I hesitated because I don't want to be the Debbie Downer in this thread, but my February was a fail and I need to document it somewhere to really keep reading this. In total I spent around 650$ on makeup, makeup tools and skincare (which as you know I picked up my most expensive serum with a very generous giftcard that led me to not pay much).

I don't know how I fell of the wagon even harder when I was already off, but I had a lot of stress situations these past months and February in particular was not a good month in my job at all. I had a couple of days off work in the last week of Feb, so I decided to back2Mac some items. The closest Mac counter to me is actually in France (I live about half an hour away from it) and being in a "holiday mood", I got a little too spendy. At Mac I qualified for four lipsticks (my mom was with me so she picked two and I picked two), but then I also picked up a blush and a prep and prime for my lips. Being located in a department store I stopped at the Estee Lauder counter to pick up my replacement foundation (which btw has gone up 5€ in my country, I don't know if this is a worldwide thing?)
Then I passed the Chanel counter and saw the brush I was wanting for ages but isn't available in my country anymore, so I snapped that up. And then of course I topped it off with a visit to Sephora - _when in France I guess_ - where I racked up the highest of bills on things I didn't need or didn't need that soon (the Nars blush palette, two Nars lipsticks, a KVD blush that I love the tone but hate the packaging so that already went to my mom, three Guerlain products and a new Sephora micellar water).

I know it's done but I can't stop beating myself up over it, because at what time do I clean up my act... 

The good news is that I really went through my collection and I decluttered even more: I did away with all my Mac blushes apart from two from last year and the new one, I got rid of at least 20 bronzers, 25 big lip crayons and 25 lipsticks. Most of these items were expired for some years and I just wanted to get rid of something. I only bought two new lipsticks to replace the decluttered ones so that is good I guess.  I really need to take another look at my blushes and my eyeshadows and lipliners, I can't seem to declutter them that much. But at least now my storage has room to breath again and it's all put away neatly.


My focus is on this month and on April to try to be as good as possible. I had to buy two hairbrushes this month (does that count?) along with 2 replacement Beauty Blenders, but now I'm done with the replacements for a while. The only thing I will not be able to resist and will never tell myself not to get is the Les Beiges collection coming up, that has a special meaning for me. 
I will however be more selective in my choices and limit it to three items. If those come online in March I will pick them up off the site and do a no buy in April (truly!). I will hold off now on buying anything until Les Beiges. And as May is my bday month I will ask for giftcards so I can use them for future repurchase of foundation and perfume (finished one the month and my other one is halfway through)

Looking back I realize that the first items I bought this month from that Asia Chanel collection were a mistake, I didn't need it. However I actually took back the lipstick I decluttered to my mom because I did away all my pink lipsticks, so sparkle or no sparkle I will be wearing that thing. 
Lucky my mom is a good sport lol.

I am glad to get this off my chest. Thank you for letting me post these long rambles and I just want to say that you all did very well this February! I'm hoping to come in with few words myself in March/April! 
​*TLDR:* thanks for letting this be a place for me to share my journey, I am hoping it's more uphill from here on out!​


----------



## boschicka (Mar 4, 2020)

r0mini0n said:


> I was afraid to post this so I hesitated because I don't want to be the Debbie Downer in this thread, but my February was a fail and I need to document it somewhere to really keep reading this. In total I spent around 650$ on makeup, makeup tools and skincare (which as you know I picked up my most expensive serum with a very generous giftcard that led me to not pay much).
> I don't know how I fell of the wagon even harder when I was already off, but I had a lot of stress situations these past months and February in particular was not a good month in my job at all. I had a couple of days off work in the last week of Feb, so I decided to back2Mac some items. The closest Mac counter to me is actually in France (I live about half an hour away from it) and being in a "holiday mood", I got a little too spendy. At Mac I qualified for four lipsticks (my mom was with me so she picked two and I picked two), but then I also picked up a blush and a prep and prime for my lips. Being located in a department store I stopped at the Estee Lauder counter to pick up my replacement foundation (which btw has gone up 5€ in my country, I don't know if this is a worldwide thing?)
> Then I passed the Chanel counter and saw the brush I was wanting for ages but isn't available in my country anymore, so I snapped that up. And then of course I topped it off with a visit to Sephora - _when in France I guess_ - where I racked up the highest of bills on things I didn't need or didn't need that soon (the Nars blush palette, two Nars lipsticks, a KVD blush that I love the tone but hate the packaging so that already went to my mom, three Guerlain products and a new Sephora micellar water).
> I know it's done but I can't stop beating myself up over it, because at what time do I clean up my act...
> ...



You can beat yourself up or you can learn from it. Calmly look at the situation and try to truly understand what was going on in your mind and what your emotions were. Baby steps from there. Know that you will make mistakes. But there's no time like the present to work toward fixing something you don't like.


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 5, 2020)

r0mini0n said:


> I was afraid to post this so I hesitated because I don't want to be the Debbie Downer in this thread, but my February was a fail and I need to document it somewhere to really keep reading this. In total I spent around 650$ on makeup, makeup tools and skincare (which as you know I picked up my most expensive serum with a very generous giftcard that led me to not pay much).
> 
> I don't know how I fell of the wagon even harder when I was already off, but I had a lot of stress situations these past months and February in particular was not a good month in my job at all. I had a couple of days off work in the last week of Feb, so I decided to back2Mac some items. The closest Mac counter to me is actually in France (I live about half an hour away from it) and being in a "holiday mood", I got a little too spendy. At Mac I qualified for four lipsticks (my mom was with me so she picked two and I picked two), but then I also picked up a blush and a prep and prime for my lips. Being located in a department store I stopped at the Estee Lauder counter to pick up my replacement foundation (which btw has gone up 5€ in my country, I don't know if this is a worldwide thing?)
> Then I passed the Chanel counter and saw the brush I was wanting for ages but isn't available in my country anymore, so I snapped that up. And then of course I topped it off with a visit to Sephora - _when in France I guess_ - where I racked up the highest of bills on things I didn't need or didn't need that soon (the Nars blush palette, two Nars lipsticks, a KVD blush that I love the tone but hate the packaging so that already went to my mom, three Guerlain products and a new Sephora micellar water).
> ...


Hey everyday is a new beginning! And i totally understand i will totally go crazy if i was in France!  The only thing is why declutter ?? I understand the philosophy one in - one out but it felt like a punishment, and counterproductive


----------



## r0mini0n (Mar 5, 2020)

@*

 VAL4M
*

I can't seem to quote directly so I'll just reply where. The declutter I already started on before I made those last purchase. I have sensitive skin and I noticed that (nothing changed in my skincare) that I was having a lot of breakouts. 

I had a look through my makeup inventory and really a lot was bought in 2013-2015. Now, the age wasn't the only reason I decluttered a lot (although it was a big reason). I store everything in those 5 drawer Ikea Alex storage and stuff was just getting way too crowded. Back in the day I bought a lot of things online because most brands weren't available to me. Since I can't return products a lot ended up just sitting there for "maybe one day" which of course I never used.

Now I have a better understanding of what I like/need and things I shouldn't touch because I won't use them anyways. So I just decided to have a good declutter, back2Mac what I could and only keep stuff I really need/want.  I still have all that makeup at my moms house btw, she doesn't have a really sensitive skin so she's happy to try out the powder products. Anything expired I am tossing though.

So now my focus is on spending less and only spending on what I know I'll use! Just really need to work on spending less


----------



## lenchen (Mar 6, 2020)

*Low buy February 2020


Purchases:
PatMcGrath Mothership palette VIII rose palette- I love this palette! Really great everyday option, This palette and the mothership VI are my favourites of the big palettes that are available. I’m not a fan of the more glittery palettes.



Sonia G sky eye set- I used my Beautylish gift card I got for Christmas combined with my remaining balance from the gift card event.



Farmacy green clean cleansing balm-I like the Clinique cleansing balm, but I enjoy using the Farmacy one more. The Farmacy website had a 20% off sale, so I purchased one.



Total spent: $132.00-the gift cards from beautylish allowed me to get the brush set without coming out of pocket, I got the Pat Mcgrath palette for 112.00 with the 10 percent off coupon, and the Farmacy balm for 20.00



Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used UP/chopping block:

Gave away: 

my remaining MAC eye brushes (17) with the exception of the  221,217,239 and 242.



Chikuhodo Z2 brush-I never used it, I have so many highlight brushes in my collection, so I barely have time for this poor beauty, but  it will be going to a new home!

Viseart Cashmere palette- I have so many palettes similar to this



Chopping block:

Natasha Denona Lila palette, I created a purple palette using singles from colourpop, ABH, and other indie brands. I find I use this palette to create purple looks more often.

Used Up: 

Clinique cleansing balm- I have a few back ups of this to get through, while I like the product, I like the Farmacy a bit more,  the Clinique feels a little on the greasy side to me, not sure how to explain it, so I may donate my back ups to project beauty share.

Laniege face mask. I liked the mask, but the smell to me, was off putting, so I will not repurchase.



monthly favourites/ reflections- base: MUFE water blend, Laura mercier tinted moisturizer, Giorgio Armani stretchable concealer, and cover FX translucent setting powder. PatMcGrath  Mothership VII eyeshadow palette, purple singles palette, and neutral singles palette. Blush: NARS blush in orgasm X, and NARS Taos blush. Highlighter: Makeupgeek ablaze, and Ofra blind the haters highlihter. Coverfx Setting Spray matte.*


----------



## lenchen (Mar 6, 2020)

r0mini0n said:


> I was afraid to post this so I hesitated because I don't want to be the Debbie Downer in this thread, but my February was a fail and I need to document it somewhere to really keep reading this. In total I spent around 650$ on makeup, makeup tools and skincare (which as you know I picked up my most expensive serum with a very generous giftcard that led me to not pay much).
> 
> I don't know how I fell of the wagon even harder when I was already off, but I had a lot of stress situations these past months and February in particular was not a good month in my job at all. I had a couple of days off work in the last week of Feb, so I decided to back2Mac some items. The closest Mac counter to me is actually in France (I live about half an hour away from it) and being in a "holiday mood", I got a little too spendy. At Mac I qualified for four lipsticks (my mom was with me so she picked two and I picked two), but then I also picked up a blush and a prep and prime for my lips. Being located in a department store I stopped at the Estee Lauder counter to pick up my replacement foundation (which btw has gone up 5€ in my country, I don't know if this is a worldwide thing?)
> Then I passed the Chanel counter and saw the brush I was wanting for ages but isn't available in my country anymore, so I snapped that up. And then of course I topped it off with a visit to Sephora - _when in France I guess_ - where I racked up the highest of bills on things I didn't need or didn't need that soon (the Nars blush palette, two Nars lipsticks, a KVD blush that I love the tone but hate the packaging so that already went to my mom, three Guerlain products and a new Sephora micellar water).
> ...


The good news is today is a good day, don't beat yourself up about it!


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 6, 2020)

r0mini0n said:


> @*
> 
> VAL4M
> *
> ...


You just click on reply  not judging at all if your drawers are full i was just worried you were “purging “ for “bad” behaviours i guess we all been there for different things. I also watched a lot of YouTube and i know Marie Kondo is also very popular but i sense that people just don’t understand the real purpose behind the exercises. I also not ready to go thru the process if it will only “make more space for more stuff”


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 6, 2020)

lenchen said:


> *December 2019 final low  buy entry for 2019!!!
> Purchases:
> Ulta 20% prestige 2 NARS eyeshadow primer-I made platinum status at ulta*
> 
> ...


Mac 221!!! Favorite Makeup brush i ‘ m so glad to have 4 of them before they went for synthetic!


----------



## lenchen (Mar 6, 2020)

VAL4M said:


> Mac 221!!! Favorite Makeup brush i ‘ m so glad to have 4 of them before they went for synthetic!


me too!


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 8, 2020)

humm no longer tempted by the Huda MINT... talk about not good reviews LOL   I shoped my stash and i'm good! Never pre-order makeup and always wait for unbiased review!


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 9, 2020)

Yesterday's face...


Milk Makeup Blur Liquid Matte - Porcelain
NARS RCC - Chantilly
Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
Hourglass Veil Translucent Setting Powder
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
MAC Eyeshadow - Omega
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Hipster (mixed with bronzer)
Revlon So Fierce! Mascara
MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)
The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
Makeup Geek Blush - Main Squeeze
Bare Minerals Gen Nude Radiant Lipstick - Tutu
MAC Lipstick - Fanfare (dabbed over the top)


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 9, 2020)

*Financial Times Article - March 7, 2020
Bubble Bursts for US Make-Up Market*


----------



## lenchen (Mar 11, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *Financial Times Article - March 7, 2020
> Bubble Bursts for US Make-Up Market*


very interesting article!


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 15, 2020)

Becca SSP - Pearl
Milk Makeup Blur Liquid Matte - Porcelain
NARS RCC - Chantilly
Hourglass Veil Translucent Setting Powder
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette and Cool Brown (brows)
surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
MAC Eyeshadows - Sumptuous Olive, Omega, Indian Ink
Revlon So Fierce! Mascara
The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
MAC Lipstick - Blankety
NARS Velvet Lip Glide - Unlaced


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Mar 22, 2020)

VAL4M said:


> humm no longer tempted by the Huda MINT... talk about not good reviews LOL   I shoped my stash and i'm good! Never pre-order makeup and always wait for unbiased review!


I thought so too until I ordered these pallets and tried out the eye


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 23, 2020)

Playing a little with makeup (including new-to-me bits) today...

Milk Makeup Hydro Grip Primer (I think I like this)
Milk Makeup Blur Liquid Matte Foundation - Porcelain
RMS Un-Cover Up - 11.5 (sample card; used under the eyes as a sort of corrector; wasn't too keen on it. If I had my correct shade(s) I think I'd like it more for spot concealing.)
NARS RCC - Chantilly
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
ABH Eyeshadow - Warm Taupe (I think this will help fill that warm-but-not-too-warm eyeshadow gap)
The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02 (applied with a not-very-dense fan brush)


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 31, 2020)

Seven Of Nine said:


> I thought so too until I ordered these pallets and tried out the eye


Do you like it ????


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 31, 2020)

March update 
I purchased a case of ! Yes different online  purchased because of my nemesis Covid! 

I’v made an order at the Sephora for one makeup remover and a serum. And 2 days after they put a bunch of stuff on sale ( not my two items)  so i stay strong  

I’ve made an order of JD glow because i was looking for an aqua liquid eyeliner so i spend a little less of 100$ for 2 liquid eyeliners and 3 eyeshadows and over 25$ of shipping fee. 
I received my give me glow order and between those two indie brands GMG is way better as for eyeshadow formula i can’t wait to grab more matte and yes their shimmers have more hype but OMG their matte formula is so awesome! 
Finally i won  a paire of Fluevog  heals on Ebay  still need to pay the price $$$  but was a pretty steel compared to their regular price. 

I bought 2 cute tops from a local designer right before the quarantine 
I wore it outside and i’m refusing to stay in joggers and pyjamas all day. 

Next to come 
The ND new mini palette i will wait for reviews but i think she’s offering us with a good option to the melt millennial palette and cheaper 

Still need to buy new running shoes. My marathon was canceled but i want to keep up with my program to build my endurance, speed and stamina for my fall marathon 

The weakness of the Canadian dollar really going to help me with my low buy that and my husband looking at all the packages coming in.


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Apr 1, 2020)

VAL4M said:


> Do you like it ????


Yes! They are beautiful


----------



## r0mini0n (Apr 1, 2020)

​The first of march I ordered 2 new hairbrushes and 2 new beauty blenders, and that's it beauty wise. Still cost me 65€ which is more than a third of my budget psh!

This wasn't me being strong btw, this is due to the current situation. Not only am I scared to spend my money since I've been super irresponsible with it in January and February which could lead me in trouble, but I was also waiting for the Chanel Beiges collection. I can't buy it online but even if It hits the site, trying to wait and buy it locally if possible!


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 1, 2020)

So in March I repurchased some skincare (Bakuchiol from The Inkey List and The Ordinary's argan oil) and a couple of new makeup bits (Milk Makeup Hydro Grip and ABH Eyeshadow in Warm Taupe). On Monday I took advantage of Ulta's 21 Days of Beauty and repurchased Clinique High Impact Mascara for half off, along with my MAC eyeshadow primer and The Ordinary's rosehip oil. (The Ulta order will count for this month since that's when it's due to arrive.)

That may be it for me in regards to makeup bits, at least for a little while.


----------



## LadyBug13 (Apr 2, 2020)

*Quarter One Wrap-Up*

Between January and March, I spent $474.99 on mostly skincare products

January total: $266.21    February total: $208.78    March total: $0

Number of purchased products: 17

Number of products used up: 12

Number of products decluttered/given away: 12

I'm pretty content with the number of products I have in my collection, so I don't see a need to purchase anything for a while (or at least during quarter 2). However, most of my purchases to date have been skincare and I'm basically trying out these products to see if I want to repurchase them, so it's possible I may repurchase the things I do end up seeing an improvement with. My goal for April, May, and June is to evaluate what products are currently working for me and what products I can look into to address the issues currently not being addressed. My esthetician mentioned to me that My skin is dry and dehydrated, so I need to see which products are addressing these. 

Another goal is to focus more on using up products. I've identified 27 products (full and trial size) that are halfway done or just-about-done that I will focus on using up this quarter. 

A third goal is to play in my makeup more (I know I'm always saying this!), especially my eyeshadow. I don't remember the last time I wore eyeshadow but I want to get back into playng around in the fun and pretty colors I have. 

I hope everyone is staying safe in these weird times!


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 7, 2020)

*Low/No Buy Check-In ~ March 2020*

Well here we are...in strange and unsure days...I do my best to stay on the positive and hopeful side of things. I hope everyone is safe and healthy!


*Purchases 
TJMaxx / Marshalls Discoveries* ~ Mind you I have 2 Marshalls and 1 TJMaxx  in my area. So while hubs was away, I had time to actually browse shelves for super discounted buried treasures. And let me tell you, I spent time checking everything to make sure it was not opened, swatched, destroyed…You will see a metallic, shimmer, glimmer theme here! Definitely what I am drawn too.




*Stila Shimmer & Glow: Jezebel and Grace
Stila Glitter & Glow All Fired Up Mini Set
CoverFX Shimmer Veil in Gilded 
Becca Pop Goes the Glow Palette* 

 shellygrrl
 ~ I got my *Champagne Pop *replacement 
*Laura Mercier Caviar Volume Mascara*
Not pictured - *Becca – Luminous Blush: Snapdragon; Shiseido Cotton Pads

It Cosmetics: Heavenly Skin Skin-Smoothing Complexion Brush *– This was a steal at $12.99 vs. $48! I have been wanting to try a synthetic foundation brush. I think natural hair is too porous for liquid foundation. (See my  list below for my thoughts)

*Literally the day after I had my fun shopping weekend (around March 7th), the world tilted off it's axis…So that was it for any splurges! I see spending very little in the coming months, except to replenish things I am using regularly.*

The next week, when the campus closed, my big splurge was a new pair of *“work” slippers from Sorel.

Favorites
IT Cosmetics brush* I mentioned above. I have been using sponges for years (my fav. is Eco-Tools) and poo-pooed using a brush. I was afraid it would irritate my skin and /or cause breakouts. Well, I was wrong! I feel like I waste less foundation. The application and finish is so much smoother and even. I have had no irritation and I wash the brush once a week to stave off any break out issues. I love this brush!

*Good Molecules Niacinamide Toner and PTR Un-Wrinkle Pads - *Really enjoying both of these skincare items. I do believe they are improving my skin quality.

*Used Up:
8 oz. KS ExfoliKate Daily Cleanser *- Opened my back up. I can go a couple months before I buy another tube.

*Disposed Of:
Bite Agave Lip Balm* – Kind of stinky . My new go to is Laneige.
*Becca Sunset Waves* – I hit pan a while ago and the last time I used it, it broke apart. Sad panda! But I have so many other bronzers/highlighters, there is no need to repurchase it. 

*Gave Away: *
Another large bag & box to Goodwill
Some clothing and accessories to a student worker

*On My Radar:*
Well at this point, the only things I plan to purchase are staples. I will skip the Sephora sale and wait on Ulta for a 20% coupon. I have points banked and g/c balance, so that will cut my out of pocket cost quite a bit. 

*ELDW Toasty Toffee* (using my samples up from vacation)
*NARS Pore & Shine Primer*
*The Ordinary Alpha Arbutin and Buffet*
*A curl refresh spray* - I am looking at *Curlsmith* products. (See my *DevaCurl* entry below)
*TIGI Showdown Hairspray
MUFE Ultra HD Finishing Powder* - I will probably get this on eBay, but I am leery of ordering right now. Almost the entire country is on stay at home orders, so I would worry about long delays in shipping. Has anyone else purchased from eBay lately? Experience?

*DevaCurl:*
I am sure some of you recently heard about some curly heads have issues with DevaCurl. It never occurred to me that I would be one of them.* I have been using DevaCurl products for more than two years, including: poo, conditioner, detangler, refresh spray, and styling gels.* 

What I have observed over time has been a *marked slowing of hair growth, thinning of hair and increased fall.* My hair just wasn't looking springy and healthy either. I just figured it was in part to aging…But it didn’t sit well with me!* Being very active, following a healthy lifestyle with good diet, vitamins and supplements, and practicing consistent better skincare, the overall quality of my skin (face and body) has improved. Why wouldn’t my hair with higher end, quality products and care?*! 

Well, after reading numerous posts and reviews talking about all these problems including scalp irritation, I immediately stopped using all DevaCurl products a couple months ago. I returned to my tried and true Nexxus poo and conditioner and Miss Jessie styling products. 

*There was an improvement within a few weeks!* I am going to keep up with this regimen for now and see how it goes. I want to be sure I am not imagining the improvement! I may consider joining the class action suit that is being filed. If for nothing else, to get back the money I spent on all those products and the nearly full bottles of product I ended up tossing out. 

*Healthstuffs:*
Holding steady. No weight gain or lose given the current stay at home situation. I am keeping a regular schedule during the week. I am up early and do my morning cardio, some sort of weight complex and abs. And most evenings, after "work," I will either train or do extra cardio with hubs. My nagging backache has finally gone away! I am still being careful but I have had no twinges or pain.

*Homestuffs:*
It is amazing how organized and tidy my house is now! I mean, I even tidied and organized my pantry and spice & herb cabinet this past weekend! It was long overdue for a go-over. The truth is, I cannot function with clutter and disarray. Especially now that my dining room table now doubles as my “desk” during the work week! I think it has to do with controling the things I can, to ease anxiety. 

*Big Girl Stuff: *
Yes, I am super fortunate to have not been laid off and that most of my work could translate to a remote environment. And right now, it looks like the university is planning to continue on and continue to support employees. I think one of the things I struggle with the most is feeling like I am not accomplishing anything. Some days are harder than others to generate a happy feeling. Being a social person, it is hard not being around people. However, I have had numerous online work meetings and virtual coffee breaks with colleagues. I have been able to attend some professional development webinars. And one of the best things is being able to drop into classes and provide real time assistance with resources. So as apart as I am from my physical workplace, I feel more connected with colleagues that I did before everything shut down. So all in all I am okay. 

Hubs, being a small business owner has different stressors and concerns. He is currently working on applying for some aid from the government stimulus package. It is a bit of a stressful and tricky process. But, he wants to keep his employees in place and be ready to go later this month when the work season really gets going. I think he is going to be okay too. We just take everything a day at a time.

One good thing is that I will probably get to plant my garden much earlier this year. 

*As I have said in many places and many times. My wish for all of you, your family and friends, is to be well, be safe and stay healthy.  x0x0x*


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 9, 2020)

Quick(ish) going-out face from yesterday...

mix of Milk Makeup Hydro Grip Primer + Becca SSP - Pearl
Milk Makeup Blur Liquid Matte Foundation - Porcelain
NARS RCC - Chantilly
The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02 (used on eyes and cheeks)
Bare Minerals Gen Nude Radiant Lipstick - Tutu


----------



## lenchen (Apr 18, 2020)

*March 2020 
Purchases:*
*None for March*

*Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used UP:

Gave away: Natasha Denona Lila palette- I really like this palette but it does not love me back, the two times I used it caused eye irritation so off it went.


Used Up: Cerave PM moisturizing lotion, Cerave body moisturizer.

On the horizon: No make-up purchases, just skincare and haircare replenishments my Cerave PM lotion, Cerave body moisturizer,  conditioner, and hair moisturizer from Hairveda and Brigeo. I have decided not to participate in the Sephora sale, I will utilize Ulta for my skincare  replenishments, Hairveda and  Brigeo websites for a coupon discount. These days, the brands are having better deals than Sephora's 10-20%. I have discontinued use of the following Cerave products the Cerave skin renewing might cream, and the face wash. I find that since their parent company changed, so did the ingredients, my face burns and stings horribly, I saved the older packaging and compared the ingredients, and sure enough, there were differences. I did find a Korean replacement for these product and I love the results much better!


Since the quarantine started, and I have been working from home, I have been doing my routine as though I'm physically going in to work. This includes my make-up, here are my monthly favourites MUFE waterblend, NARS creamy concealer, NARS orgasm X blush, Highlighter: Makeupgeek ignite, cover FX translucent setting powder, Ofra blind the haters highlihter, and Coverfx Setting Spray matte. I've been rotating all of my palettes the PatMcgrath Rose palette, and learning what really works for me in terms of eyeshadows, so some give away palettes coming up in my April check-in 

I've learned a lot about my preferences in terms of beauty/makeup. I've made the best of being quarantined, by staying positive, and I'm thankful to be employed. I've bee mindful about my purchases, by doing low buys, but our situation has really put things into perspective. I hope everyone are doing well, are safe, and happy with your families.*


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 29, 2020)

Milk Makeup Hydro Grip Primer
Milk Makeup Blur Liquid Matte Foundation - Porcelain
NARS RCC - Chantilly
Hourglass Veil Translucent Loose Setting Powder
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
CoverGirl TruNaked Queenship Shadow Stick - Primadonna (wanted to revisit it...still don't like it)
Clinique High Impact Mascara
The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02 (used on eyes (through the crease and above) and cheeks)


----------



## r0mini0n (Apr 30, 2020)

In april I bought some Nivea stuff like sunscreen and a nightcreme with vitamin c. I used to love it but I feel like it's breaking my skin out. I bought stuff for around 57€. 
I also ordered a nail polish (a bit over 28€) from the Dior website in the beginning of the month for my mom for her easter gift and it's been hell.I need a little vent.​​It has been in my country but it was shipped back to their warehouse for.. no reason it seems. Customer Care is a nightmare. I called them and couldn't even be helped in my language. I could order in my language and your CC is in my country, so how about you learn the language? They only spoke French or English (I speak Dutch), and my country has three official languages (which English isn't one of!) I was promised my money back and the package nearly two weeks ago. Neither have I received. I sent an e-mail to their CC and they take ages to reply back. I answered the mail and they gave me a reply back sooner completely ignoring the question. They told me they had received my "returned package" and if I could just send them my bankaccount so they could refund me. I basically mailed them they could shove it. They took the money out right after (they didn't even wait 'till shipment) so they can just put it right back in.​​In the meantime while waiting for the package they sent me an email via Trustpilot to review their service and if I enjoyed my package. I let it slip, but I got one yesterday AGAIN. I was so irritated this evening after receiving the mail about the "return package and that they need my account number" that I left them their review as they pleased. One star. It's not the only problem I've had with Dior and their site, but this time it's bonkers. Any shipment can go right, it's how you handle the ones that didn't go right that shows what kind of company you are. Sadly, their CC is just sh*t.​Anyways curious how long my review will be up, I read others yesterday and they magically disappeared today.​​Sorry little rant but had to come out. I told them to keep their money and delete my account from their website as I can't do it. I know it's dire times for everyone, but if you make the decision to keep on taking and shipping orders, then take responsibility and fix your mistakes. If you can't, do like Chanel and take orders but don't ship yet for the safety of your employees (although first world problem I really want something from their site so bad haha.. Been waiting for 6 weeks but still no shipping, and no stores open here..)​​Anyways I thought that was all I bought but I ordered a new vacuum and a mothers day gift. Forgot we were still April 30th, oops  But at least it's not make up?​​


----------



## VAL4M (Apr 30, 2020)

April 2020
Purchased can be resume to  ... I spend  alot of money on perfumes!!! LOL  

1 Beautylish purchased 5 Sonia G brushes: she finally started selling  all her brushes individually so I purchased 3 faces brushes (the highlight brushes, cheek designer pro and the Inochige brushes (love all of them)  and 2 eyeshadows brushes (from the sky set)  I still feel WG eyeshadows brushes are better (i know not a popular opinon) and 2 good molecules skin care products (the pinneaple scrub and the AHA serum) (total 300$ ish in 3 payments)

1 Sephora purchase (4 things 2 skin care products (REN face cleanser and Ole Enrickson moisturizer) and 2 perfume travel 10ML spay)  (total: 150$) woot! woot!

2 bottles of perfume (Memo Paris Winter Palace I score that bad boy at a 100$ discount! yep instead of 360$ CAN it was 260$ CAN .... I know this is bad but it  smell sooooo good and Guerlain Teaazzura still waiting for it it was a blind buy but it was cheap 70$)

1 poshmark: First buy on poshmark.ca I wanted to buy some shorts and I don't know why because weather sucks here. I guesse I'm just dreaming of summer and this is wishful thinking. Anywho it is Moschino (cheaper line) shorts at 50$ still a score just hope the fit will be good!

I also made 2 orders for fabric masks at my two favorite local designers (buy local!) Our provincial government is now talking of opening businesses and schools  late May. Still not sure if i'm sending my son to school  but they are now seriously talking to make the mask mandetory in public spaces. So might as well be prepared.

Hope everyone is safe and is good!

PS. I lost my Great-Aunt on April 22nd, she was just a couple years younger then my grandmother but really close with our family because she married my grandfather's brother, it was not COVID related, we all knew it was coming, since last year but I just feel a lot people will need so much help afterward just to get closer from all this. Not able to come to term with certain events and the guilt people might feel because they cannot be there for loves one. It just make me wonder on how long we can handle this. I do think all those measures are necessary but I wonder if ressource will still be there in the aftermath. food for thought


----------



## VAL4M (Apr 30, 2020)

r0mini0n said:


> In april I bought some Nivea stuff like sunscreen and a nightcreme with vitamin c. I used to love it but I feel like it's breaking my skin out. I bought stuff for around 57€.​I also ordered a nail polish (a bit over 28€) from the Dior website in the beginning of the month for my mom for her easter gift and it's been hell.I need a little vent.​​It has been in my country but it was shipped back to their warehouse for.. no reason it seems. Customer Care is a nightmare. I called them and couldn't even be helped in my language. I could order in my language and your CC is in my country, so how about you learn the language? They only spoke French or English (I speak Dutch), and my country has three official languages (which English isn't one of!) I was promised my money back and the package nearly two weeks ago. Neither have I received. I sent an e-mail to their CC and they take ages to reply back. I answered the mail and they gave me a reply back sooner completely ignoring the question. They told me they had received my "returned package" and if I could just send them my bankaccount so they could refund me. I basically mailed them they could shove it. They took the money out right after (they didn't even wait 'till shipment) so they can just put it right back in.​​In the meantime while waiting for the package they sent me an email via Trustpilot to review their service and if I enjoyed my package. I let it slip, but I got one yesterday AGAIN. I was so irritated this evening after receiving the mail about the "return package and that they need my account number" that I left them their review as they pleased. One star. It's not the only problem I've had with Dior and their site, but this time it's bonkers. Any shipment can go right, it's how you handle the ones that didn't go right that shows what kind of company you are. Sadly, their CC is just sh*t.​Anyways curious how long my review will be up, I read others yesterday and they magically disappeared today.​​Sorry little rant but had to come out. I told them to keep their money and delete my account from their website as I can't do it. I know it's dire times for everyone, but if you make the decision to keep on taking and shipping orders, then take responsibility and fix your mistakes. If you can't, do like Chanel and take orders but don't ship yet for the safety of your employees (although first world problem I really want something from their site so bad haha.. Been waiting for 6 weeks but still no shipping, and no stores open here..)​​Anyways I thought that was all I bought but I ordered a new vacuum and a mothers day gift. Forgot we were still April 30th, oops  But at least it's not make up?​​


OMG that is BAD!!!  It's been years since I purchased any products from Dior let alone buy from them directly. that's another reason why i'm not boycotting Sephora because even if the VIB sales sucks (i'm rouge so it is 20% off) at least if something go wrong I know I can count on Sephora customer service. also being Canadian I never know if I will be charge duties. So even if it is 25% off sale, if i'm charge a 30$ by the delivery service it is no longer a better deal.


----------



## lenchen (Apr 30, 2020)

VAL4M said:


> April 2020
> Purchased can be resume to  ... I spend  alot of money on perfumes!!! LOL
> 
> 1 Beautylish purchased 5 Sonia G brushes: she finally started selling  all her brushes individually so I purchased 3 faces brushes (the highlight brushes, cheek designer pro and the Inochige brushes (love all of them)  and 2 eyeshadows brushes (from the sky set)  I still feel WF eyeshadows brushes are better (i know not a popular opinon) and 2 good molecules skin care products (the pinneaple scrub and the AHA serum) (total 300$ ish in 3 payments)
> ...


I'm really sorry to hear about your great-Aunt, my thoughts are with you and your family. On a lighter note, great scores on the perfume purchases, they sound heavenly!


VAL4M said:


> OMG that is BAD!!!  It's been years since I purchased any products from Dior let alone buy from them directly. that's another reason why i'm not boycotting Sephora because even if the VIB sales sucks (i'm rouge so it is 20% off) at least if something go wrong I know I can count on Sephora customer service. also being Canadian I never know if I will be charge duties. So even if it is 25% off sale, if i'm charge a 30$ by the delivery service it is no longer a better deal.


I like Sephora for the reason that they carry most brands, beauty/makeup and perfume in one place however, i've started to shop more at Ulta and Beautylish, because the rewards system at Sephora  is not great and for me, that is a turn off. I will just shop the brand website for sales/discounts as the discount is more than 15% for me as I lost rouge status


----------



## r0mini0n (May 1, 2020)

VAL4M said:


> PS. I lost my Great-Aunt on April 22nd, she was just a couple years younger then my grandmother but really close with our family because she married my grandfather's brother, it was not COVID related, we all knew it was coming, since last year but I just feel a lot people will need so much help afterward just to get closer from all this. Not able to come to term with certain events and the guilt people might feel because they cannot be there for loves one. It just make me wonder on how long we can handle this. I do think all those measures are necessary but I wonder if ressource will still be there in the aftermath. food for thought



I'm so sorry for your loss. And I think you make an excellent point, losing someone is hard enough but losing someone in these times when you need support the most... This will leave a huge impact on people.


----------



## fur4elise (May 9, 2020)




----------



## fur4elise (May 10, 2020)

*April Showers bring May flowers…
Low / No Buy Check-In*

No surprise, I was under budget for April and most likely will be for May too. Truth is, I am having fun with my stash and don’t want for much. Pretty much the only purchases I have made were to replenish staples. 

*Purchases:
Skindinavia* - Oil Control Setting Spray (30% sale) – I was on the final spritzes of my current bottle.

*eBay: *
MUFE Ultra HD Finishing Powder
PTR 21 Peptide Moisturizer (Backup)
Farmacy Green Clean Balm 3.4 oz

*Favorites*
MAC MSF Taraji Glow, Highlight The Truth & Cheeky Bronze; CoverFX Blush Duos; Liquid eyeshadows layered with potted shadows like MJ See-quins, Touch in Sol and Hourglass.

*Fringe Rotation: *
Pat McG Fetish Eyes; MJ Velvet Noir; Lancome Hypnose Drama, L’Oreal Voluminous Lash Paradise Primer

*Used Up:*
Farmacy Green Clean Balm 3.2 oz – Replenished 

*Disposed Of:
Mascara Round Up: *
Stila MagnumXXX; Hourglass Caution Extreme; Lancome Cils Booster XL; Laura Mercier Caviar Volume

*Gave Away:* Nothing for April – I do have a small pile of clothing and shoes that will go to Good Will when things reopen.

*On My Radar:*
Come on Ulta! You need to come forth with a 20% off prestige coupon! They usually send one out around the Sephora sale. No go this time! For now, I have been able to get some things on eBay. 
Still using up my Estee Lauder DW sample bottles. I am getting to where I will need to replenish both shades I use, Toasty Toffee (4W2) and Henna (4W3). 

*Big Girl Stuff: *
I am coming to the end of week 7 of working at home. Our governor extended to May 28th with rumors swirling she really wanted to extend to the end of June. UGH! On the support front, Hubs’ company was granted a loan on the second round of the PPP program. He was also able to defer some of his loans for a few months. This is a relief as everything was touch and go when the loan did not go through the first time. 

As for my environment, there has been a shift from putting out fires and getting students and faculty to the end of the semester to figuring out how we (higher ed) are going to deal with and survive the economic fallout created by COVID-19. We were already dealing with decreasing enrollment prior too. The impact of the pandemic has certainly exacerbated the situation. Stay tuned…

*Healthstuffs:*
Still healthy and sane. I think keeping a set routine has helped with this on both counts. Some days are better than others. I just honor when I feel crappy and usually snap out of it

*Homestuffs:*
I planted flowers around our mailbox last weekend, but it may have been too soon. I may have to replace them because of cold and frost. Bummer! Once it warms up for good, then I can plant some hanging baskets and pots and get going on the garden. 

Of late I am chuckling…because you know all of those little household fixes and repairs?…I think we have just about all of them completed. 

Which has made me decide that I want to redo my studio/office/closet room. This will be my big inside summer project. First up, I need to tear out the cheap old carpet that I think is still causing moisture and mold issues (since our sump failure in the late fall). I would also like to paint and move things around. This would allow me to get my desk/worktable set up so I will actually use it. 

*So that is about it…Just taking everything a day at a time. As always I hope all of you are safe, healthy and finding snippets of happiness where you can. I also wish all of you a wonderful mother’s day (fur baby moms included!). x0x0x*


----------



## fur4elise (May 10, 2020)

VAL4M said:


> PS. I lost my Great-Aunt on April 22nd, she was just a couple years younger then my grandmother but really close with our family because she married my grandfather's brother, it was not COVID related, we all knew it was coming, since last year but I just feel a lot people will need so much help afterward just to get closer from all this. Not able to come to term with certain events and the guilt people might feel because they cannot be there for loves one. It just make me wonder on how long we can handle this. I do think all those measures are necessary but I wonder if ressource will still be there in the aftermath. food for thought



* I am so sorry for your loss. 

This pandemic situation has made it so much harder to handle already trying life events. (((((Big Hug))))) A close work colleague lost her father this week. He was in a small senior facility and she was doing everything she could to bring him home. It just was not meant to be. Thankfully she and her sister were able to be with him right to the end. It makes me sad that I cannot go see her and support her through this time. *


----------



## shellygrrl (May 10, 2020)

VAL4M said:


> PS. I lost my Great-Aunt on April 22nd, she was just a couple years younger then my grandmother but really close with our family because she married my grandfather's brother, it was not COVID related, we all knew it was coming, since last year but I just feel a lot people will need so much help afterward just to get closer from all this. Not able to come to term with certain events and the guilt people might feel because they cannot be there for loves one. It just make me wonder on how long we can handle this. I do think all those measures are necessary but I wonder if ressource will still be there in the aftermath. food for thought



So sorry for your loss.


----------



## lenchen (May 10, 2020)

*Low Buy Check-In ~  April  2020*
* 

Purchases:*

No purchases in April

*Total spent for April = $0.00

Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used UP:

Gave away:* Natasha Denona mini Lila Palette, Natasha Denona Sunrise Palette-when this came out, I decided not to purchase as I already have eyeshadows that can create similar looks. I received this as a Christmas present from my sister, and I'm afraid this palette does not like me very much. The looks I've created using different eyeshadow primers  fade within 2-3 hours, and something in the formula does not like my eyes as my eyes tear up, so off it went. My wayne goss brushes I owned 2 sets of his eye set, I passed on all to my mom with the exception of #19, and #20. I kept one of each. These days, i've reaching for my Sonia G brushes much more.

*Disposed of: 

Nothing at the moment.

Used Up:*
Coverfx setting spray matte-will re-purchase, however, I do want to try the new hourglass setting spray, but I'll wait for a sale or promotion.
Giorgio Armani power stretch concealer-i'll re-purchase when the brand has another 25% sale, I really liked this concealer.
MAC lipstick in Jubliee-will repurchase using Back to MAC
MAC lipstick in touch-will repurchase using back to MAC
CHANEL Le volume mascara- opened up my backup


*On The Horizon: *

Makeup-Cover fx setting spray, 
MAC lipsticks-Bac to MAC that won't be for a while
an eyeshadow palette that I have been trying to get forever! any guesses on what that may be? i'll talk about it in May check-in  

*Beauty-*
I need to order my relaxer kit - as I will be doing this from home, since we are sheltering in place
Dont's despair  from Brigeo, 
conditioner products from Hairveda.
Chanel Gabrielle perfume
Chanel portable coco mademoiselle 
Cerave pm lotion
NARS radiant creamy concealer- my other favourite concealer besides Armani
*Ulta!! you really need come on with the 20% prestige coupon, my cart is ready!



Fitness*- I’ve been walking in my subdivision to get exercise and to stay sane lol!

*monthly favourites-*
Tools/Brushes- Sonia G, Chikuhoudo, Hakuhoudo face brushes, and my blue squirrel face brushes
Makeup-Natasha Denona sunset palette, Pat McGrath rose palette, and the Pat Mcgrath dark star palette (holiday 2018)
MUFE Water blend foundation, Laura Mercier oil free tinted moisturizer, Cover FX setting powder, and Cover FX setting spray.
NARS Orgasm X, Taos, Exhibit A, and outlaw blushes
Makeup geek Ablaze, ad ignite highlighters

*Quarantine life- *Working from home, blessed and thankful that i'm employed, staying positive even on the bad days, and doing what I can to help out with situations resulting in this pandemic. Stay safe everyone!


----------



## shellygrrl (May 11, 2020)

Aside from what I got from Ulta in late March which I counted for April (Clinique High Impact Mascara and a repurchase of my MAC eyeshadow primer), nothing else was purchased in regards to makeup for April.

This month, I made my first order on Credo Beauty (they specialize in "clean beauty" and have some recognizable brands like Ilia, Kosas, RMS, Kjaer Weis, Tower 28, and they recently started carrying Westman Atelier), all skincare bits, and I got a sample thingie of the Kosas Tinted Face Oil, which is something I'm curious about.


----------



## Beryl (May 14, 2020)

So far since my last post february 1 nothing of makeup so 0.

March to start spring season I bought ZARA perfumes 10 bottles: 1 x 100 ml Neroli Sunset, 6 bottles of 30 ml ZARA Gardenia, Femme, Violet Blossom, Wonder Rose limited edition, Orchid and Twilight. 
And 3 small travel size bottles 
10 ml roll-on :  Artisan's Gold, Deep Garden ( re-buy) and Lightly Bloom.
Total euro 52.66 = usd 56.94

April bought at german online pharmacy that ships to other EU countries.
Roche Posay thermal water spray 300 ml euro 7.07 = usd 7.64
Shea butter 100% pure Peter Pharma pot 100 gr euro 5.29 = usd 5.71
plus bought things like vitamins, pill Rx meds box, Vicks Vaporub, herbal teas etc.

Almost used up Sicilian Notes Energizing face moisturizer, lovely italian lemon scent nice gel fresh feel.. Wanted to re-buy but alas when the online shop re-open it was all sold out.

Quarantaine life = same as being my usual homebound due to health issues only visit dr appt and do all shopping online, my travel days are over.....

Last hand bag I bought has not even been outside as dr visits were cancelled due to the current event.

Got to get motivated to buy some summer clothes and some new nightgowns. Looking for a new gel moisturizer, floral/citrus hand creams and thinking about buying some nice bar soaps. 

Since DD left for college overseas 2 years ago I have not looked much AsianBeauty sites and yesterday went to look at one of the websites and many items have higher prices now.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 24, 2020)

Milk Makeup Hydro Grip Primer
Milk Makeup Blur Liquid Matte Foundation - Porcelain
NARS RCC - Chantilly
Hourglass Veil Translucent Loose Setting Powder
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
Makeup Geek Eyeshadows - Unexpected and Sand Dollar
Clinique High Impact Mascara
The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
Makeup Geek Blush - Main Squeeze
NARS Blush - Sex Fantasy
Bite Beauty Matte Crème Lip Crayon - Glacé
wet'n'wild Liquid Catsuit High Shine - Caught You Bare Naked


----------



## shellygrrl (May 31, 2020)

Milk Makeup Hydro Grip Primer
Milk Makeup Blur Liquid Matte Foundation - Porcelain
NARS RCC - Chantilly
Hourglass Veil Translucent Loose Setting Powder
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows), Grey (crease)
surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
ABH Eyeshadow - Stone (lid)
Clinique High Impact Mascara
The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02 (also took this all over the eye to add warmth. Turned ABH Stone, which is a pretty ashy grey-brown on me, into a sort of dark mustardy shade. I like!)
NARS Blush - Sex Fantasy
MAC Lipstick - Fanfare


----------



## VAL4M (May 31, 2020)

May 2020 purchased
If only May was 5 days shorter it would have been a really good month but nope!
May 15th Fluevog day : purchased the cutest oxford shoes at 15% (paid only the taxes lets face it! ) Still waiting for my shoes!  (350$)     (paid)
May 23rd : Give Me Glow costmetics launch their new website order 5 eyeshadow and an empty palette used my Rakutan money (still paid 60$ can)
May  27th: Purchased my husband a father's day gift (mailing has been so slow lately i'm not even sure it will arrive for father's day) Oakley's sunglasses at 20% off (250$)
May 28th: purchased a perfume I miss violet from The different company (125$)    that one i'm not pround it wasnt planned but at 245$USD it was a steal sooo I jump on it
May 29th: Purchased a bronzer and lipstck from MAC Bronzing summer collection (65$) , 2 pairs of earing from this local designer (70$) AND 2 masks with a pair of sandals from another local designer (used a pre-paid credit card) . Both local designers had sales
May 30: Purchased a pair of pants and blouse from another local designer (300$)  

And somewhere in May for a couple of days my credit card was at 0$ 

I guess It will take a couple of month to pay the last week of may spending LOL

Hope everyone is safe!


----------



## lenchen (May 31, 2020)

*Low Buy Check-In ~ May 2020*
*

Purchases:*

Pat McGrath Mothership IV decadence- This is the palette that I’ve wanted forever, that finally became available. I got it at the beginning of the month.



Pat McGrath Mothership VIII Devine rose II palette, I was not going to pick this up, as I love the first palette more but Temptalia's swatches and rating ( I usually tend to like what she rates as an A, A+, A-) I went ahead and picked it up.



Hourglass setting spray- I mentioned in the last check in that I wanted to try this as I’m out of the cover FX setting spray, but I would do it with a coupon lo and behold the brand had a promo going on so I jumped on it.


Hair relaxer kit- I purchased so I’m good for the next 9 months.


*Total spent for May = $292.00

Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used UP:

Gave away:* nothing this month.



*Disposed of:

Nothing at the moment.

Used Up:*
nothing this month



*On The Horizon:*

MAC lipsticks-Bac to MAC 


*Beauty-*

Don’t despair from Brigeo,
conditioner products from Hairveda.
Chanel Gabrielle perfume
Chanel portable coco mademoiselle
Cerave pm lotion
NARS radiant creamy concealer-
*Still waiting on Ulta to slide in my mailbox with a coupon!



Fitness*- still walking in my subdivision to get exercise.

*monthly favourites-*
Tools/Brushes- Sonia G, Chikuhoudo, Hakuhoudo face brushes, and my blue squirrel face brushes
Makeup-Natasha Viseart Neutral, dark mattes, my eyeshadow singles.
MUFE Water blend foundation, Laura Mercier oil free tinted moisturizer, Cover FX setting powder.
NARS Orgasm X, and Taos,

Makeup geek Ablaze highlighter

*Quarantine life- *Working from home, more than likely this will be permanent. Everything that has been going on in the recent two weeks has been utterly heartbreaking. In reference to Covid-19, the governor has extended our shelter in place until 6/12. Stay safe everyone!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 7, 2020)

Milk Makeup Hydro Grip Primer
Milk Makeup Blur Liquid Matte Foundation - Porcelain
NARS RCC - Chantilly
Hourglass Veil Translucent Loose Setting Powder
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
ABH Eyeshadow - Warm Taupe
Clinique High Impact Mascara
The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
Makeup Geek Blush - Main Squeeze
NARS Velvet Lip Glide - Unlaced


----------



## r0mini0n (Jun 7, 2020)

I'm going to be honest and put out there that in the beginning of the year I wanted my spending to be 2000€ this year or less. June isn't even finished and I have 10€ left of that budget. Yep, you read that right.
I was good in April but then May (my birthday month.. except my bday is only at the END of the month) came around and I was on it treating myself starting May 1st (with the excuse who knows when it's going to get there). Then two days before I had a day off on my birthday, I got some devastating news from my boss. So now I'm just fearing when I'll be put on economical leave. You'd think with news like this you would keep it low on your bday but nope, out I went and stuff I bought. I got some money from my mom and grandma to treat myself but most of it I bought... I felt so ashamed and said no more for June, July and August. Guess what I did today? Yep... 
What did I order? Skincare that doesn't seem to work, haircare that I didn't need, make-up I really didn't need, a perfume (I'm not even that into perfumes!). I guess I am really a stress shopper. Now anyways apart from repurchases when a foundation runs out or something, I will try my hardest to not buy anything for three months at least, and only allow myself things from one fall and one holiday collection I want and that's that.

So heightened stress about work and money leads to me eating and buying more. Both not the solutions to my problems, that's for sure!

Anyways just wanted to log this here so I can refer back to it at the end of the year and see how I did in general..


----------



## lenchen (Jun 11, 2020)

r0mini0n said:


> I'm going to be honest and put out there that in the beginning of the year I wanted my spending to be 2000€ this year or less. June isn't even finished and I have 10€ left of that budget. Yep, you read that right.
> I was good in April but then May (my birthday month.. except my bday is only at the END of the month) came around and I was on it treating myself starting May 1st (with the excuse who knows when it's going to get there). Then two days before I had a day off on my birthday, I got some devastating news from my boss. So now I'm just fearing when I'll be put on economical leave. You'd think with news like this you would keep it low on your bday but nope, out I went and stuff I bought. I got some money from my mom and grandma to treat myself but most of it I bought... I felt so ashamed and said no more for June, July and August. Guess what I did today? Yep...
> What did I order? Skincare that doesn't seem to work, haircare that I didn't need, make-up I really didn't need, a perfume (I'm not even that into perfumes!). I guess I am really a stress shopper. Now anyways apart from repurchases when a foundation runs out or something, I will try my hardest to not buy anything for three months at least, and only allow myself things from one fall and one holiday collection I want and that's that.
> 
> ...


I totally get the stress shopping, this has been one heck of a year so far..hang in there, don't be too hard on yourself!


----------



## r0mini0n (Jun 13, 2020)

lenchen said:


> I totally get the stress shopping, this has been one heck of a year so far..hang in there, don't be too hard on yourself!


Thank you! Maybe I should try a different method: instead of fixating on a low buy (which the more I limit myself the more I seem to buy) I should be project panning things out of my collection.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 14, 2020)

Milk Makeup Hydro Grip Primer
Milk Makeup Blur Liquid Matte Foundation - Porcelain
NARS RCC - Chantilly (I think I'm nearly out of this!)
Hourglass Veil Translucent Loose Setting Powder
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
MAC Eyeshadows - Omega (transition), Sumptuous Olive (lid)
Makeup Geek Eyeshadows - Hipster (crease), Rockstar (inner corner)
Clinique High Impact Mascara
MAC Blush - Next to Skin
The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02 (also used to warm up crease)
MAC Lipstick - Fanfare
I also decluttered some of my eyeshadow singles today.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 21, 2020)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 03 (more on this below)
NARS RCC - Chantilly
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows), Cool Grey (lashlines)
surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
MAC Paint Pot - Camel Coat
Clinique High Impact Mascara
The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
Makeup Geek Blush - Main Squeeze
MAC Lipstick - Fanfare
So the Tinted Face Oil was a sample I got with a Credo Beauty order a little while back. I first tried it last Wednesday and was intrigued. Used it again today, and love it. 03 was the lightest shade in the sample thingie I got and it still blended into my skin and I didn't get any lines of demarcation. (I think I'm closer to 02, shade-wise.) Kosas' site currently has a value deal going where you can buy the Tinted Face Oil and the Revealer Concealer (which I want to try next) for $58 USD instead of $70, and I'll be ordering that soon(ish).


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 21, 2020)

*Low / No Buy Journal 2020*
*May
In this moment of great unrest, grief, anger, fear…I am seeking inner stillness to find clarity, truth and the hope for real change. 

I hope all of you are safe, healthy and finding your own way in making sense of all that is happening. ((((Big Virtual Hug))))*

As 

 lenchen
 said, beauty for me is also a lighthearted happy thing. I kind of checked out for a bit. Hence my super late May post. LOL! July is already right around the corner.

*Purchases:*

*eBay: 
NARS Pore & Shine Primer
PTR Potent-C Serum 
Tigi Showdown H/S*
*Farmacy Cherry Clean Balm* – I love the Green Clean and I also love cherry, so…

*Miss Jessie’s Curls So Fresh Spray (2) *– 35% off basically paid for shipping
I was in need of a curl refresher. I wanted to try Curlsmith, but Ulta still has not had a sale coupon. I already use Miss Jessie’s styling products, so when this went on sale I decided to try it.

*Hourglass - N° 28 Lip Oil; Scattered Light -Burnish* – This was my beauty splurge for May. Hourglass had a 20%FF sale. 

Ulta – Memorial Day sale + giftcard + points = $0 out of pocket 
*JP Mini Palettes (Nudes & Chocolates); Lancome Grandiose Mascara; the Ordinary Buffet; ABH Mini Dip Brow

Favorites*
*Hourglass - N° 28 Lip Oil* – Expensive but awesome!

*Fringe Rotation: 
Pat McG Fetish Eyes; MJ Velvet Noir; Lancome Hypnose Drama, L’Oreal Voluminous Lash Paradise Primer and Lash Paradise Mascara

Used Up:*
*NARS Pore & Shine Primer – Replenished
PTR Potent-C Serum – Replenished
Benefit Precisely My Brow #5 – I still have a #4 pencil*

*Disposed Of:
Mascara Round Up: L’Oreal Voluminous Lash Paradise Primer
Hourglass GIRL Lip Stylo in Lover* – Tore my lips up the last time I wore it. Chapped for days 
*MAC Brow Set *– Time to toss it. I will need a new gel.
*Bite Liquid Lip in Flambe *– Kind of stinky

I also went through my entire makeup kit, the one I used for makeup gigs, and tossed out just about everything! Lots of it was really past date and not salvageable. No mercy!

Gave Away: Nothing right now. I continue to set aside clothing and home goods to donate when things re-open.

*On My Radar:*
I absolutely need to replenish my *ELDW in Toasty Toffee*. Since I have been out in the sun gardening I am solidly in the darker shade. I am going to get another *clear eyebrow gel* too. I was not impressed with the ABH Dip Brow I purchased. I need to work with it a bit more to see if I can get better results.  

Brand new on my lust list is the *new ND Bronze eyeshadow palette*. This looks super promising for summer beauty. If I get it from Beautylish, I will pick up another bottle of the *Good Molecules Niacinamide Toner* at the same time.


*Big Girl Stuff: *
I don’t even know where to start with this. I have only been to our campus 2 times since we closed in March. On Memorial Day weekend, there was an outbreak of rioting and vandalism in downtown Grand Rapids. My campus building was hit. All of the first floor windows (we had expansive windows) were destroyed. Fortunately, there was no internal damage or looting. We were not a target but proximity made the building a target. Repair of the building is going to push us out further for return. It is looking like late July.

Aside from that, I am still working from home. Things have ramped up and I like it. I really like being busy and feeling like I am accomplishing stuff. It will be another adjustment returning to my actual workplace. 

*Homestuffs:
Flowers, landscaping and garden *~ I have spent lots of time in the yard and cannot believe how much I have done. I doubled the size of my vegetable garden and put up a cute picket fence around it. Needless to say Abby was not happy with me. But I had to do something to keep that pesky dog out of it! I planted tomatoes, cucumbers, zucchini, and several kinds of beans. I am even trying corn this year. This is the earliest I have been able to plant, so I am hoping for some nice produce. For the front of the house, I did the usual hanging flower baskets and planted annuals around the mailbox. I laid out some pavers for my little Japanese maple tree and finally did some edging and pond pebble fill for the front bushes. Working in the yard has doubled as my evening exercise, which could also account for my dip in weight. Either way I’ll take it. Hubs is proud of all the work I have done. Truth is, I probably would not have done as much as I have, if I was not working from home. I have really enjoyed getting good and dirty with all the improvements. 

*








Healthstuffs:*
I think my body has finally caught up with my consistency in doing cardio and lifting. Combined with gardening and eating cleaner when Hubs works out of town, I am down 4 pounds. I’ll take it.


*That about sums up the past 1 ½ months. All is as good as it can be. As always I wish the best for all of you. Summer is finally here!
x0x0x *


----------



## lenchen (Jun 23, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 67756
> 
> *Low / No Buy Journal 2020*
> *May
> ...


I'm loving the updates! I hear you on recent current events, i'm been doing my part to help bring awareness, and i'm hoping to see positive changes. I'm really sorry to hear your work place was affected by the violence that broke out. As far as your home and gardening, physical fitness updates, great job! your garden looks fantastic! and that little making an appearance .Good job on decluttering your working makeup kit! it's cool you didn't hold on to it for nostalgic reasons..isn't the Farmacy green clean Cherry wonderful? I got one as part of my Christmas gift last year, I loved it! I'm really tempted by the ND bronze palette, when a BL text me asking if I wanted to pre-order I held off I want to see swatches on darker skin first.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 28, 2020)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 03
NARS RCC - Chantilly
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Baby Face (all over lid)
MAC Eyeshadow - Indian Ink (lashlines)
Clinique High Impact Mascara
The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02 (also used in crease)
NARS Blush - Sex Fantasy
MAC Lipstick - Blankety


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 4, 2020)

*Low / No Buy Journal 2020*
*June*
*Happy Summer! *We have had a stretch of really nice weather. Every other day, I play hooky for a few hours in the afternoon to enjoy the sun. Makeshift vacation in the backyard!

I was sooo late with my May post, I made an internal note to be on time for June 

*Spending:* I was under budget for June beauty spending with emphasis on replenishing. One splurge.

*Purchases:*
*Ulta - $5 coupon + $25 g/c  – ELDW 4W2 Toasty Toffee 
Ulta - $10 coupon – MR Hair Color, MAC Clear Brow Set *

*Sephora – 20% coupon out of nowhere! ~ ELDW 5W1 Bronze Deep *– I thought this would be a darker shade. It’s not. It is more golden, however when mixed with 4W2, it makes an almost perfect match for me. I will most likely order a much deeper shade to adjust for my summer tan.

*Sephora – ND Bronze Eyeshadow Palette *– This was ordered just a couple days ago and won’t arrive until next week. I’m counting it in my June budget. The swatches on Temptalia look really nice. Again, for me, this is right in the sweet spot of warm, metallic and sparkly!  Something to look forward too. 

*Favorites*
*Farmacy Cherry Clean Balm 

 lenchen
  ~ *I love the Farmacy balms! 
*MAC MSF Natural – Dark Tan ~ *I forgot how much I really like this formula.

*Fringe Rotation: 
Pat McG Fetish Eyes; MJ Velvet Noir; MJ Lash’d (free deluxe tube); Lancome Hypnose Drama, L’Oreal Voluminous Lash Paradise Primer and Lash Paradise Mascara

Used Up: Nothing 

Disposed Of: Nothing

Gave Away: Nothing*

*On My Radar:
A new brow pencil* - My Benefit pencil is getting really low. *ELDW *– A darker shade, as I mentioned above. I don’t mind custom mixing my foundation. 

*Big Girl Stuff: *
Work continues to get busier. I had an unexpected building HVAC project land in my lap that is requiring a move of our special collections…like yesterday!  Fortunately, I was able to find and secure a library moving company to do it this coming week. When it is all said and done, we will be just a couple weeks out from the start of the fall semester. I always feel like it is downhill after the 4th of July. 

Everyone seems to have mixed feelings and trepidation about returning to in-person work. I was on campus last week for a couple days. It was surreal but it also felt good to work in my actual office. Personally, if they can get the PPE I asked for in place, we will be open for students and faculty. The only other adjustment comes at the end of the semester, where everything goes remote for the last 2 ½ weeks. They are hoping to minimize any illness after Thanksgiving. 

*Homestuffs:*
While my beauty spending was down, I have invested a little bit on housestuffs. You got to see the garden and landscaping work.  The inside focus has been on comfort and a quest for better sleep! Let’s face it, I think we are all struggling with stress.  

*Hubs flirted with us looking at a Sleep Number bed.* He likes the bed rock hard. I like cushion. I added a ComforPedic gel memory foam topper on my side last fall. What a difference that made! After some research, reading reviews and talking to a few people, we decided against a new bed. However, my research uncovered interesting information about pillows and linens.  Mattress Clarity does great reviews on all things bedding! I ordered a body pillow with shredded memory foam. I also ordered a cover with anchors for my mattress topper, to keep it from sliding around. For Hubs, I ordered a contour (L-shaped) pillow. His shoulders and arms frequently bother him at night. I will report back next month on how it goes.

The other thing, I forgot to mention in my May post was that I finally got my office/studio/closet room in order. I was able to move my home office into an actual office space. I much prefer this to my dining room table and really like having a dedicated workspace. Easier to stay focused and productive. 


*My ever present supervisor*



*Healthstuffs:*
I have been able to maintain my loss. Other than that, nothing else has really changed. The gyms continue to be closed…I feel like I am falling into a rut, but at least it is a consistent rut. lol! 

Not much else to report. Hubs is in the full swing of his work season. When he is gone things are very quiet at home. I get some nice “me” time. However, I am always happy when he gets home at the end of a work week. The garden is coming along. Everything I planted from seed has popped up. All of my tomato plants have fruit too. Very exciting and satisfying to grow things! 

*I hope all of you have a safe and fun 4th of July weekend! x0x0x*


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 4, 2020)

Quick mid-year overview of how I've been doing with my sort of makeup purchasing goals for the year...

_Neutral-leaning-warm brown eyeshadows (powder and cream), generally matte or satin finish_
So far I bought ABH Warm Taupe which has been fine(ish; could be a smidge warmer; it's also quite powdery), but I'd still like some more options.

_A new powder bronzer_
Hasn't happened yet, but there are several contenders (Fenty Inda Sun, Hourglass Nude Bronze Light, one from Thrive Causemetics, and a couple from Devinah).

_A cream bronzer_
Hasn't happened yet, but there are a couple I'm looking at (Kosas cream duo in Tropic Equinox, which I think would also be multi-use for me as cream eyeshadows; and Fenty Butta Biscuit)

_A lighter coverage foundation/tinted moisturizer/CC cream_
I recently ordered Kosas Tinted Face Oil and the Revealer Concealer, both in 02 (Kosas' site currently has an offer where you can buy both products for $58 versus $70).

I think I'd like at least one other option.

_A new loose setting powder_
Not purchased, but I did get that sample size of the Hourglass one, which isn't bad.

_A silicone-free face primer_
Got Milk Makeup Hydro Grip, which I really like.

_A lighter-coverage concealer_
I think the Kosas one on the way to me is full coverage. Anyhoo, I shall find out soon. 

_Another shade of NARS RCC?_
Now not so sure about this. A bit of wait-and-see here.

_A brow pen?_
Hasn't happened yet.


----------



## VAL4M (Jul 5, 2020)

JUNE UPDATE:
MAKEUP PURCHASED: 0!!! Nothing

Fashion:
Finally purchased for me and my son's favorite daycare worker a necklace from Antica Murrina Venezia (350$ + 50$ for duties when it was delivered) It is my son's last year at day care. He should start school in September if the virus is under control so we went a little extra.

2 shorts (because I dont really need shorts but stores are now open and I can try them.  I purchased 1 pair I saw last year and were still in my mind from Pink Mink and some navy style Alice + Olivia) 400$
a SMYTHE blazer, I land on this most amazing sale I score that beauty for 190$ instead of 700$ 

I have a couple of hundred $$ on my credid card but still think my balance will be at 0$ in July!

Health stuff:
I think I have a hip bursitis so cross training it is for the last 2 weeks and it sucks! I tried running 3 times this week and it was somewhat painful. I'm biking more to compensate and I found this cute outdoor gym/workout called Trekfit near my home.   My city has build alot of those in several parks across town. See below here my little workout place for the last 4 weeks (not me in the picture LOL)
Picture taken here https://www.pacificplayinc.com/outdoor-fitness-solutions-by-trekfit/




I build up a little circuit 1) modified pull up, bench hop, push up, alternate tap foot, alternate bench step up with knee raise, tricep dips, mountain climber, leg raise  i do the circuit non stop and catch my breath for a minute or so and go back at it again x 3 time.  last two time I brought some elastic so I added in my routine biceps curl and shoulder press. So I bike for 35min and do another 25 min of strenght training and now i'm sore! LOL  I sure try to be fit this summer.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 5, 2020)

Milk Makeup Hydro Grip Primer
Milk Makeup Blur Liquid Matte Foundation - Porcelain (applied only to the lower half-to-two-thirds of my face)
NARS RCC - Chantilly
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
ABH Eyeshadow - Warm Taupe
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Hipster (across the lid for extra sheen)
Clinique High Impact Mascara
The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
MAC Lipstick - Fanfare


----------



## lenchen (Jul 7, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 67795
> 
> *Low / No Buy Journal 2020*
> *June*
> ...


I'm happy you're enjoying the Farmacy cleansing balm! you picked up some really nice things in the month of June!   I'm loving the home improvement stuffs, to include your swanky office space, and your ever present supervisor! what a cutie  did you shave kitty's hair? so adorable!   I'm happy your garden is coming along nicely! with the pandemic on how it's affecting different parts of the country is very scary! I'm glad i'm home the rest of the year! i'll be posting my June activity soon!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 12, 2020)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02 (yep, much better match for me)
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 02 (a bit too dark for me on its own; would likely work better as a correcting shade underneath)
NARS RCC - Chantilly (really needed it for some undereye brightening; I also mixed this with the Kosas one to conceal around the crevices of my nose)
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Hipster
Clinique High Impact Mascara
Tower 28 Bronzino Illuminating Bronzer - West Coast (received this as a gift from someone and was pleasantly surprised!)
Makeup Geek Blush - Main Squeeze
Hourglass Veil Translucent Setting Powder (mainly to tone down the blush a little bit)
MAC Lipstick - Fanfare


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 19, 2020)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 02
NARS RCC - Chantilly
Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
ABH Eyeshadow - Stone (crease)
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Baby Face (lid)
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Fairytale (lashlines)
Clinique High Impact Mascara
Tower 28 Bronzino Illuminating Bronzer - West Coast
The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
Bare Minerals Gen Nude Radiant Lipstick - Tutu


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 26, 2020)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 02
NARS RCC - Chantilly
Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
mix of ABH Eyeshadow - Stone + The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
Clinique High Impact Mascara
Tower 28 Bronzino Illuminating Bronzer - West Coast
MAC Blush - Next to Skin (as a contour)
Makeup Geek Blush - Main Squeeze
MAC Lipstick - Fanfare


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 2, 2020)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 02
NARS RCC - Chantilly
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
ABH Eyeshadow - Buon Fresco
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Concrete Jungle
Clinique High Impact Mascara
Tower 28 Bronzino Illuminating Bronzer - West Coast
The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
Makeup Geek Blush - Main Squeeze
Bite Beauty Matte Crème Lip Crayon - Glacé
wet'n'wild Megalast Liquid Catsuit High Shine - Caught You Bare Naked


----------



## lenchen (Aug 2, 2020)

*Low buy June/July 2020*


*Purchases:
Nothing for both June and July! i have been a good girl these past two months, I will be making some purchases next month for my Birth month to include some brushes!


Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used UP/chopping block:

Gave away:
Nothing for June or july

Chopping block:
nothing as of now!

Used Up:
Cerave pm lotion, I need to re-purchase.

On the Horizon:
Natasha bronze palette, Chikuhodo Kazan Squirrel powder brush, Chikuhodo P8 brush,  Chanel Gabrielle perfume, Chanel mademoiselle travel spray.*


*monthly favourites/ reflections- base:  Laura mercier tinted moisturizer, Giorgio Armani stretchable concealer, and cover FX translucent setting powder. PatMcGrath Mothership VIII eyeshadow palette, Natasha Denona Sunset palette Blush: NARS blush in orgasm X, and NARS Taos blush. Highlighter: Makeupgeek ablaze, and Ofra blind the haters highlihter. Hourglass Setting Spray.*


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 9, 2020)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 02
NARS RCC - Chantilly
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
MAC Paint Pot - Camel Coat
Clinique High Impact Mascara
The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
NARS Velvet Lip Glide - Unlaced


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 9, 2020)

*Low / No Buy Journal 2020*
*July

Spending: On budget for July. 

Purchases: *
*Nordstrom *~ $20 note landed in my inbox  *ELDW – 6W1 – Sandalwood*. This turned out to be perfect to custom mix my foundation to match my summer coloring.

*Pat McG ~ Took advantage of the XCLUSIV sale*.* Lip Fetish Lip Balm Mini Trio (Clear, Blow Up, Flesh 3); Full Size Love Supreme*. ~ I am late to the party on these. I love the formula and that they actually have color. Like most of us, I am not wearing full-on lipstick these days, especially with the mask mandate. So, it is nice to find something wearable. I went back and purchased *Dark Devotion and Flesh 3 (full size). I would not repurchase the minis. Blame it on the warm weather, but they were very very soft and broke almost immediately, making them kind of messy to use.

Beautylish ~ Good Molecules Niacinamide Toner.* I also purchased both the *Daily Brightening Serum and Discoloration Correction Serum*. At a low price point, I figured it could not hurt to try them.

*Favorites
Pat McG – Lip Fetish Balms*…I find them to be moisturizing. It is rare for me to find a lip product that does not disrupt and dry out my lips. 

*MAC – Pretty Little Things Face Compacts (holiday 2018); Star Dipped Face Compact ~ Med. Deep (holiday 2019)*; – A reminder that we all have things in our stash that need to be loved on! I have been using these trios in combination for blush & highlight. I *also pulled out the ED blushes* I have too!

*ND Bronze Palette* - 

*Fringe Rotation: *
*Pat McG Fetish Eyes; MJ Velvet Noir; MJ Lash’d (free deluxe tube); Lancome Hypnose Drama, L’Oreal Voluminous Lash Paradise Primer and Lash Paradise Mascara*

*Used Up: *
*PTR 21 Peptide Serum*
*Good Molecules Niacinamide Toner

Disposed Of: Nothing

Mascara Roundup: Marc Jacobs Velvet Noir, MJ Primer

Gave Away: Nothing

On My Radar:
A new brow pencil* – Still on the list. 

*tarte FF sale (30%) ~ * I’d like to get a *darker Shape Tape concealer.* For a beauty splurge - *Chrome Paint Pot (Beach Bae) and Rainforest of the Sea seaglass eyeshadow (Golden Hour)

Lust List: 
Nordie’s sale ~ Charlotte Tilbury Glowing, Gorgeous Eye Secrets Set. Legendary Lashes Mascara V.2 plus Eyes to Mesmerise in Golden Eclipse and Star Gold*. I have been wanting Star Gold since it came out. But upon closer look, it is not much of a savings to buy the set…I may be better off just waiting for a 20% coupon and getting the single shade. Eh, meh…I have some time to ponder it. 

*Big Girl Stuff:* I’ve had my head down and been working hard planning for a return to campus and the fall semester. I'm also alot less stressed out and happier in general that there seems to be a movement towards normal. I am ready to be back in my library! I officially return on Wednesday of this coming week. However, everything is still a hot mess due to an HVAC project in my building. There is also still much to be done to put safety and social distancing protocol in place. The upswing is if we must shut down again, we will be able to handle it much better.

*Homestuffs: *
Garden Update – My green thumb is on this year! I have been harvesting an assortment of green beans, cucumbers and tomatoes for the past couple of weeks. The corn and zucchini are still growing. And my baby watermelon plants are starting to vine out. Those will probably be a late season harvest if I am lucky to get fruit. 


July 22nd


August 7th

*Healthstuffs: This is actually a combination of home and healthstuffs!*
We cancelled our YMCA membership. It came down to realizing we could not keep making payments for no access and no opening in sight. So we invested in a substantial piece of commercial grade gym equipment for home. Basically, it is a rack system with two pulley cable systems, two stacks of weight, built-in Smith machine and myriad of attachments that would allow us to train full body. It will be a few weeks before it is shipped and we have to have a professional installer set it up in our house. We also think being able to train at home is going to save us a lot of time, especially in the winter. Win-win!



And that sums up July. Hard to believe the dog days of summer are almost over. The fall semester starts in 3 weeks. After working from home for 5 months, I do have mixed feelings. I will absolutely miss having the fuzzy babies with me all the time and the natural light of my home office. But I do miss my office and being able to leave “work” at work when I leave for the day. I am hoping for an easy readjustment back.

*Hoping as always that all of you are happy, healthy, safe and enjoying the summer.
x0x0x*


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 10, 2020)

VAL4M said:


> JUNE UPDATE:
> MAKEUP PURCHASED: 0!!!
> 
> 
> ...



*This is so cool! I really wish we had a park like this! It looks like it would be a lot of fun, especially with a friend. Speaking of biking, hubs and I have been hitting the trails regularly. It is so nice to be safely enjoying the outside. Especially being housebound most of the week! Hope your hips are feeling better!*


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 10, 2020)

lenchen
 ~ * For no buy June & July! I cannot believe our birth month is only a few weeks away!  I'm hoping to stay low low buy this month, so I can enjoy some fun birthday treats in Sept! *


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 16, 2020)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01 (better concealer match for me in this range)
Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette + a little bit of Cool Grey (brows)
surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
MAC Eyeshadow - Omega
Clinique High Impact Mascara
Tower 28 Bronzino Illuminating Bronzer - West Coast
MAC Lipstick - Fanfare


----------



## Beryl (Aug 18, 2020)

Shower gels, deodorants, foot cream. Total 25 euro.

Adult coloring book Bookdepository.com Christmas Cats Creative Haven was a pre-order from 2019.

ZARA perfumes Noche Azul, Pink Flambe and Yellow Sun. Towels. Botanical print napkins. Salad bowl.
Total euro 55.74

ASOS summer dress cotton, vest cotton, fall scarf UKP 37.00


----------



## Beryl (Aug 19, 2020)

Looked into my makeup bag.........nothing needed..........went online bought crafts supplies at scrapbook.com usd 24.96 + shipping cost 6.99 to EU. (Over 22 euro =25 usd have to pay extra tax)


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 23, 2020)

Was gifted some more goodies recently and tried a couple of those new things...


Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
Hourglass Veil Translucent Loose Setting Powder
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
Kosas Color and Light Palette - Contrachroma High Intensity (see below)
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Hipster
Clinique High Impact Mascara
The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
NARS Afterglow Lip Balm - Dolce Vita
So I used the left side of Contrachroma HI as bronzer with a very light hand. I don't think it suits me that way, and I'm not sure it suits me as a blush. I used the right side as an eyeshadow (way too dark for me to use as a highlighter) and it was too orangey-peachy for my taste so tried to use Hipster to neutralize it. I do like the formula, though (even with quite a lot of powder kick-up).


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 30, 2020)

Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector - Pearl (haven't used this in quite a while!)
Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 02 to correct, then 01 over the top
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
ABH Eyeshadow - Warm Taupe
Clinique High Impact Mascara
The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
Bite Beauty Matte Crème Lip Crayon - Glacé


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 6, 2020)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
MAC Eyeshadow - Omega (crease)
Makeup Geek Eyeshadows - Baby Face (lid), Faux Fur (lashlines)
Clinique High Impact Mascara
Tower 28 Bronzino Cream Bronzer - West Coast
MAC Lipstick - Fanfare


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 13, 2020)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
mix of ABH Eyeshadow - Buon Fresco + Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Sand Dollar
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Concrete Jungle
Clinique High Impact Mascara
NARS Blush - Sex Fantasy
Glossier Generation G Lipstick - Like
wet'n'wild Liquid Catsuit High Shine - Caught You Bare Naked


----------



## VAL4M (Sep 19, 2020)

So i've been duping a couple of palette lately to curbe my desire to buy them.
I did purchased a couple of palettes this summer (I order from colourpop 3 palette and that was my second order this year which is like nothing compare of last year) and still at 300$ off to hit rouge for next year at Sephora (again kind of unsusual for me I usually hit rouge status in August)  I even purchased less from indie brand and drugstore but I did splurge big time on clothing so I guess it does even out. But I still find Sephora and Beautylish to be shady with does sales like stop already people are tired!
I  feel I stayed clear of those temptation and with the size of my makeup collection nothing is ''new'' any more, case and point the new ND glam palette that I was able to dupe easily with my singles eyeshadows and Huda haze collection (ps the kakhi pallette can be dupe with the BH zodiac palette (the original) ) .
Next purchased: makeup brushes I hate that Sonia G's brushes are always out of stock and when she restock is like half of the collection so there is always a couple brushes on my wish list that is missing and I refused to do a couple of order. I will buy when they will be all available.
That way of thinking is the reason that I only made 2 colourpop order this year, if I can't have all the items that I want then I will wait.
I purchased a fitbit watch and I dont like it  I thought it could replace my Polar watch but the GPS sucks on the Fitbit and yes I have the hart beat, steps and calories count but I need to know my distance while I'm running and I realized it is several KM/miles off, not good  any who I might wait till next year to replace it and give my watch to my son.
Hope everyone stay safe and are careful because winter is coming and in Canada winter is cold, dark and long


----------



## lenchen (Sep 19, 2020)

VAL4M said:


> So i've been duping a couple of palette lately to curbe my desire to buy them.
> I did purchased a couple of palettes this summer (I order from colourpop 3 palette and that was my second order this year which is like nothing compare of last year) and still at 300$ off to hit rouge for next year at Sephora (again kind of unsusual for me I usually hit rouge status in August)  I even purchased less from indie brand and drugstore but I did splurge big time on clothing so I guess it does even out. But I still find Sephora and Beautylish to be shady with does sales like stop already people are tired!
> I  feel I stayed clear of those temptation and with the size of my makeup collection nothing is ''new'' any more, case and point the new ND glam palette that I was able to dupe easily with my singles eyeshadows and Huda haze collection (ps the kakhi pallette can be dupe with the BH zodiac palette (the original) ) .
> Next purchased: makeup brushes I hate that Sonia G's brushes are always out of stock and when she restock is like half of the collection so there is always a couple brushes on my wish list that is missing and I refused to do a couple of order. I will buy when they will be all available.
> ...


Great updates! good job on resisting temptation! September is my birth month, so i have been a naught girl in the way of brushes! I have a somewhat long wishlist, and I managed to treat myself by buying some brushes. I passed on the glam palette, as I am more so drawn to warm toned neutrals, and i'm very uncomfortable with cool tones. I hope ND comes out with a nude palette at some point as the mini nude palette has become one of my top 5 ND palettes. Speaking of Sonia g, i purchased the new mini buffer brush and i absolutely love it. I'm sorry to hear you do not like your new fitbit  it has begun to get chilly here in the mornings and evenings, I'm not looking forward to our cold winters..ugh..


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 20, 2020)

Near the end of August, Zoeva had a 30% off sale on their individual brushes, so I took advantage and bought all five that I'd wishlisted. Still waiting for them to arrive. Hopefully they'll get here soon.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 20, 2020)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 02 (as corrector) and 01
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows) and Cool Brown (lashline)
surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Hipster
Clinique High Impact Mascara
The Body Shop Honey Bronze Bronzing Powder - 02
NARS Velvet Lip Glide - Unlaced


----------



## VAL4M (Sep 23, 2020)

shellygrrl said:


> Near the end of August, Zoeva had a 30% off sale on their individual brushes, so I took advantage and bought all five that I'd wishlisted. Still waiting for them to arrive. Hopefully they'll get here soon.


let us know if you like them!


----------



## lenchen (Sep 24, 2020)

shellygrrl said:


> Near the end of August, Zoeva had a 30% off sale on their individual brushes, so I took advantage and bought all five that I'd wishlisted. Still waiting for them to arrive. Hopefully they'll get here soon.


Ooooh i'm excited to hear which ones you got and your thoughts!


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 24, 2020)

I ordered the 110 (Face Shape), 114 (Luxe Face Focus), 122 (Petit Stippling), 230 (Luxe Pencil), and 240 (Luxe Petit Pencil).

Order is finally on this side of the Atlantic (I ordered them on August 28, it shipped from Germany on the 31st) so they shouldn't take too much longer to arrive!


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 25, 2020)

*


Low / No Buy Journal 2020*
*August – Late, late, late again! Sorry sorry! 

Spending: On budget

Purchases: 
tarte FF sale (30% coupon) ~ Shape Tape concealer (Deep Sand). Chrome Paint Pot (Beach Bae) and Rainforest of the Sea seaglass eyeshadow (Golden Hour)

Urban Decay – 50% off – Browbeater Dark & Neutral Brown, Vice Lip Chemistry 21.

Sephora - $10 VIB points – Charlotte TIlbury Eyes to Mesmerise Amber Gold and Star Gold cream shadow – *These are more subtle than I thought they would be.

*Favorites
ND Bronze Palette
Hourglass Lip Oil N° 28 Lip Treatment Oil

Fringe Rotation: 
Pat McG Fetish Eyes; MJ Velvet Noir; MJ Lash’d (free deluxe tube); L’Oreal Voluminous Lash Paradise Primer and Lash Paradise Mascara

Disposed Of: Nothing

Used Up:
PTR 21 Peptide Wrinkle Resist Serum - *I'll replenish this and use it in combination with EL ANR for nighttime skincare. It will make the PTR last  bit longer.

*Mascara Roundup: Marc Jacobs Velvet Noir, Lancome Hypnose

Gave Away: 4 large bags of clothing and household goods to Goodwill. 

On My Radar:*
September is my birth month, so I have been inundated with coupons and freebies. I plan to purchase a couple beauty items using those but don’t have anything particular in mind.

The* Shape Tape* (Deep Sand) I purchased was waaaaay too dark. So, I am mixing it with a too light shade to get a workable combination. I will see if there is a better match and when there is a sale I'll pick a tube up. 

*Curlsmith hair products ~ *I ditched DevaCurl a while back and have been looking for a new curl friendly brand. I do like Miss Jessie’s styling products but have not tried their cleansers or conditioners. Curlsmith has good reviews, so I would like to try the line. 

Speaking of hair, I am long overdue for a *good haircut and color*. I am going to try out the salon in one of the Ulta stores near me. 

*Big Girl Stuff: *
I have been back on campus since the second week of August week and classes started on the 31st. It feels really good to be reconnecting and focusing on students and academics. I will say though, it is a very different vibe compared to last year at this time. Things are very quiet and there are very few people on campus. There has been a lack of the excitement that usually accompanies the start of a new academic year. There will be no in-person meetings or events. 75% of the classes are online or hyflex (part in-person, part online). Usually by now, I have regular students who come in and study in the library. With the safety protocol including wearing masks at all times in closed spaces, the students just don’t want to be here. I don’t blame them. I would choose comfort and freedom too.

*Homestuffs & Healthstuffs:*
Since I am so late with this entry, I’ll catch you up in the September post, which I am kind of writing as I edit this one  I cannot believe October is next week!

*Have a fantastic weekend! x0x0x*


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 25, 2020)

VAL4M said:


> ... I thought it could replace my Polar watch but the GPS sucks on the Fitbit and yes I have the hart beat, steps and calories count but I need to know my distance while I'm running and I realized it is several KM/miles off, not good  any who I might wait till next year to replace it and give my watch to my son.





 VAL4M
 ~ Just a quick reply. If you can return it, do it! 

*Fitbit has just released the Sense and Versa 3*, Both have onboard GPS and will eclipse the older models with many other new features. The Sense is the more loaded model and looks promising for advanced athletes, which I consider you to be! 
 
The onboard GPS is what I was hoping for. I don't want to have to carry my phone with me to track distance. I will probably ask hubs for one of these at Christmas. Be sure to look out for reviews, as these are brand new this month.


----------



## lenchen (Sep 26, 2020)

*AUGUST 2020*

*Purchases:
Nothing for August! I’ve have been very good as I have a long list for my birth Month in September. I am very late with this post, my apologies, for some reason, I thought I posted my Aug stats but I guess I didn’t. I will elaborate on what I got for September next week when I post.


Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used UP/chopping block:

Gave away:
Few beauty make-up items to someone who would appreciate and love them. Viseart Neutral palette. One good thing I will say about my experience since the pandemic started, I really played with the eyeshadows in my collection, to even further define what formulas I like/dislike so more future give-aways to come in the eyeshadow department.

Chopping block:*

*nothing as of now!

Used Up: vani cream face wash. I will re-purchase, at some point, but I need to use my Hada
labo face cleanser.

On the Horizon:
Natasha bronze palette, Chikuhodo Kazan Squirrel powder brush, Chikuhodo P8 brush, Chanel Gabrielle perfume, Chanel mademoiselle travel spray.*


*monthly favourites/reflections- base: Make up forever face and body foundation ( I hear this will be discontinued, I need to get some back-ups (2) to figure out my next fave, ND Metropolis palette, Charlotte tilbury bronzer, NARS Outlaw blush..*


----------



## VAL4M (Sep 27, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> VAL4M
> ~ Just a quick reply. If you can return it, do it!
> 
> *Fitbit has just released the Sense and Versa 3*, Both have onboard GPS and will eclipse the older models with many other new features. The Sense is the more loaded model and looks promising for advanced athletes, which I consider you to be!
> ...


I know I should of wait and paid a couple of dollars more (30$ to 50$) for the versa 3 but I guess I was in a hurry.... I also dont understand why it doesn't sync with Strava (website for runners and cycliste using a similar plateform to FB) so weird and i'm not a tech savy person so it doesnt help  
Any who I found a site onthegomap.com I just map out my run and get my distance.
and because i'm here and should be ashame of my spending:

I ordered the Syndney Grace Mel Thompson palette
I ordered Lorac mega Pro 3 palette (super discounted on Hautelook)
I ordered MinjuKim top (summer sales) she is the Korean designer who won the NEXT in Fashion TV show on Netflix I just love her whimsical esthetic. I just dont know when I will wear such a piece of clothing when I cannot go out  
My room is a mess, please dont judge haha  I was so excited I coulnd't help myself to take a picture
so yes do you think it is too much for the playground to play in the sand with my 5 years old???


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 27, 2020)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
MAC Paint Pot - Camel Coat
Clinique High Impact Mascara
NARS Blush - Sex Fantast
NARS Afterglow Lip Balm - Dolce Vita


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 27, 2020)

VAL4M said:


> I ordered MinjuKim top (summer sales) she is the Korean designer who won the NEXT in Fashion TV show on Netflix I just love her whimsical esthetic.
> View attachment 68168



*That is so cool! I was really pleased that she won that competition! I have one shirt that I purchased from Kentaro Kameyama. He won season 16 of project runway. I almost purchased a sweatshirt from Nancy Volpe-Beringer who was a runner up for season 18. The other show I really liked was Making the Cut (Heidi and Tim's new fashion competition on Amazon). Esther Perbandt was the runner up on that show. I really like her aesthetic. *
https://kentarokameyama.com/


----------



## VAL4M (Sep 27, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *That is so cool! I was really pleased that she won that competition! I have one shirt that I purchased from Kentaro Kameyama. He won season 16 of project runway. I almost purchased a sweatshirt from Nancy Volpe-Beringer who was a runner up for season 18. The other show I really liked was Making the Cut (Heidi and Tim's new fashion competition on Amazon. Esther Perbandt was the runner up on that show. I really like her aesthetic. *
> https://kentarokameyama.com/


Omg  the night bird shirt is totally caling my name 

 fur4elise
 why are you doing this to me!!!! Seriously i watch pretty much all project runway season and even though I’m seriously mad at Esther to not have any clothing line (she is only selling berets ) she was robbed of the win that season i will be bankrupted if she did  ! Also please read Andre Leon memoirs you will love all the name dropping!   as for amazon i can’t!  its my socialist canadian leftist beliefs background that cant adhere to that business structure but i know I’m missing good tv... i need time for that one


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 29, 2020)

VAL4M said:


> Omg  the night bird shirt is totally caling my name
> 
> fur4elise
> why are you doing this to me!!!! Seriously i watch pretty much all project runway season and even though I’m seriously mad at Esther to not have any clothing line (she is only selling berets ) she was robbed of the win that season i will be bankrupted if she did  !
> ...



*This is the shirt I purchased the night he won. It was a JCP exclusive. Although JCP promotions are sometimes horrible, this shirt is actually well made and lovely. I wear it on date nights with hubs. No. that is not me...snatched from the webs.*




*Esther does sell clothing ~ **https://www.estherperbandt.com/* *Please don't go bankrupt!

I will be sure to get the Talley memoir (17 years old already - A.T.L.). Wait! I just did a search...he has a new book The Chiffon Trenches. Is that the one you are thinking of? Didn't he and Wintour have a falling out recently?*


----------



## VAL4M (Sep 29, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *This is the shirt I purchased the night he won. It was a JCP exclusive. Although JCP promotions are sometimes horrible, this shirt is actually well made and lovely. I wear it on date nights with hubs. No. that is not me...snatched from the webs.*
> 
> View attachment 68177
> 
> ...


oops nope wrong Hester I meant her totally different esthetics LOL https://www.bravotv.com/people/hester-sunshine

And yes I  read his new book The Chiffon Trenches and yes he does speak of his ''falling out'' but the most interesting part of his book is his relationship with Karl Lagerfield and Yves Saint Laurent... his book is uneven the last part he's a little everywhere as if he doesnt know how to end his book. The first part is pure delight.


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 30, 2020)

VAL4M said:


> oops nope wrong Hester I meant her totally different esthetics LOL https://www.bravotv.com/people/hester-sunshine
> 
> And yes I  read his new book The Chiffon Trenches and yes he does speak of his ''falling out'' but the most interesting part of his book is his relationship with Karl Lagerfield and Yves Saint Laurent... his book is uneven the last part he's a little everywhere as if he doesnt know how to end his book. The first part is pure delight.




*Aaaah. LOL Esther versus Hester. Hester had a  fun aesthetic! Some of her designs were also released by JCP.*


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 4, 2020)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
ABH Eyeshadow - Stone
Clinique High Impact Mascara
Tower 28 Bronzino Cream Bronzer - West Coast
Makeup Geek Blush - Main Squeeze
Bite Beauty Matte Crème Lip Crayon - Glacé
wet'n'wild Liquid Catsuit High Shine - Caught You Bare Naked
Got my Zoeva brushes in last week! I used two of them today — the 110 Face Shape to apply my bronzer and the 240 Luxe Petit Pencil to add some eyeshadow along my lower lashes. Loved using both of them.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 9, 2020)

*Low / No Buy Journal 2020*
*September

Spending:* Birth month…maybe a little over budget. Need to do the math…Over by $50

*Purchases: 
Ulta *– $10 Birthday Coupon + 21 Days – *Shape Tape 47S Tan-Deep Sand* (the last shade I ordered was too dark.); *The Ordinary AHA 30%+BHA 2% Peeling Solution; Stila Glitter & Glow (Retro Rose Gold*); Travel size *Curl Quenching Conditioning Wash & Double Cream Deep Quencher*.

*Curlsmith Curl Transitioning Kit* – I really liked the Co-Wash & Conditioner, so I sprang for the kit. I already see a big difference in the quality of my curls!

*Sephora* ~ I wanted to get my* birthday perk - Sol de Janeiro Bum Bum & Coco Cabana Cream*. Turns out there was a* freebie Bum Bum Scrub*, so I got a nice little set. Shocker – Hubs loves the smell of the Bum Bum creams!  I purchased the* Huda Desert Dusk palette* (on sale…not needed but it called my name). I also got a tiny sample tube *Fenty Full Frontal mascara*.

*Fringe Rotation: *
*Pat McG Fetish Eyes; MJ Velvet Noir; MJ Lash’d *(free deluxe tube)*; Urban Decay Lash Freak *(free deluxe tube)*; Fenty Full Frontal* (free mini tube)

*Favorites*
*I really, really like the Fenty Full Frontal mascara! *The spoolie 100% reminds me of MAC Plush Lash…which was my HG mascara forever…until they discontinued it! I was a smarty years ago and I got several Plush Lash spoolies from a MAC counter. 

*Disposed Of: Nothing

Mascara Roundup: L’Oreal Voluminous Lash Paradise Primer and Lash Paradise Mascara

Gave Away: 
(2) Sephora Blush Palette*s (don’t reach for); *Juvia’s Place Blush Palette* (don’t reach for), *Juvia’s Place Eyeshadow Palette* (too light); an assortment of skincare and makeup samples; *New Stila Heavenly Hue Highlighter; New Stila Glitter & Glow Mini in Kitten. 

I also gave away my PMcG Divine Rose palette*. I swatched 2 colors and the rest of it was untouched. Beautiful palette…but I have not reached for it once. The student I gave it too was tickled pink to get it…*wink wink* see what I did there! 

A few of us were talking about how pretty Pat McGrath palettes are, but most of them are hard to work with on the daily. While I love makeup and perhaps toe the line more than my makeup wearing colleagues, editorial looks are really not my go to for work…even at an art & design college.

*Will Give Away:*
I need to do a further edit while doing my seasonal closet switch, which will mean a couple more bags of clothing for donation. I have *two unused Becca palettes*, that I will also let go. What is kind of neat, is that the student assistant I have been gifting, her name is Becca. 

*On My Radar:
I really need a good haircut to enhance and encourage my curlies.* I am also overdue to color…the greys are really showing! Eek! – UPDATE ~ I took a Friday afternoon (September 25th) off and went to an Ulta salon. I had a great stylist, with 18 years of experience and knew how to work with my mixed chick hair! Then I colored my hair that evening with *Violet Volterra (Madison Reed kit)*. A couple weeks later and I am loving my hair! The haircut, color and Curlsmith products are all working together. Hubs loves the new do too. 

I am on an olive green kick! Maybe it’s a subconscious longing for fall…lol! A couple new “green” things have caught my eye.* Natasha Denona Chromium Liquid Eyeshadow in Scarab* and the *Fenty Snap Shadow palette in Money*. I think both would work well with what I already have - the Huda Obsessions in Emerald, Hourglass Scattered Light in Olive and the UD 24/7 pencil in Stash.




Holiday stuffs are already being released. I will be skipping the PMcG holiday release. While the MAC Frosted Fireworks looks really nice, I don’t really see anything I want. Just not feeling it. Guerlain has some beautiful holiday packaging, including their Rouge G cases. I’m waiting on Ulta and Sephora for 20% coupons…I have staples on both  lists and a couple splurges. 

*Big Girl Stuff: *
Work – odd circumstances but also really good. I have a couple new committees I am on. I have also been asked to participate in some unique training opportunities for the university. I am enjoying the new way of providing library instruction via Zoom. I feel like I am making better connections and teaching far more efficiently and *effectively *in the virtual classroom. My days vary between super busy and days where I can catch my breath. It is a good balance. Very different than last year. Again, unusual but I’ll look for the positive in the situation.

*Homestuffs:*
The multifunction machine we ordered at the beginning of August finally shipped last week.  The installer crew came on Wednesday and Sunday. Thank goodness we had a professional do this! The system in a zillion pieces and parts and took forever to put together Even then, it still needs fine tuning, leveling, tightening of bolts etc. I have not really worked with it yet, so will report back on how it goes next journal entry. I will say, it is pretty awesome. I am super blessed and fortunate to have a fitness room at home.

Before


After



*Healthstuffs (August & September):*
Some days are better than others. My weight went back up a few pounds (too much “free” eating and subpar moving). I accept everything is cyclical. Sometimes, I feel more motivated, sometimes not so much. I took 2 full days off the week of the 20th, to give myself a break and reboot. I forget rest days are essential now and again. It definitely helped! I got right back at it and have already come down a little bit. I am really excited to have our new equipment. Now I can work back in a myriad of free-weight and cable exercises. It will make training a lot more challenging and fun!

*And that’s all she wrote for September. Hubs and I are still healthy and working full-time. Feeling fortunate, but also doing all the things to stay safe. I hope it is the same for all of you.

x0x0x*


----------



## lenchen (Oct 9, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 68232
> 
> *Low / No Buy Journal 2020*
> *September
> ...


You did great for your bday month! I'm loving your gym set up! very cool!


----------



## lenchen (Oct 9, 2020)

*Purchases:
September- Bday month! I bought quite a lot this month; Since we are living in the apocalypse, I decided to go out with a bang and put a dent on my Brush Wishlist. My goal is to complete my brush wishlist at the end of the year.

Make-up 

Natasha Denona bronze palette

2 bottles of Make-up Forever foundation shade 455 I had to go down a shade (not much sun  these days  )-this is my holy grail foundation  which is being discontinued, I’m really sad about that.  I plan to purchase another bottle before my shade sells out on Sephora as they are going very quickly!


Brushes Purchased for September

Chikuhodo Z9 Powder brush

Chikuhodo- KZ1 Powder brush

Chikuhodo P8 Brush

Bysiodo foundation brush

Wayne Goss brush set 
(the one that came out earlier in the summer where I said was a skip, yeaah)

Sonia G- smooth buffer brush

Hakuhodo G520 eye brush

Hakuhodo G5528 eye brush

Koyudo fu-pa 002 foundation brush


Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used UP/chopping block: 

Gave away:
Viseart- neutral palette- what’s strange about this palette only 5 colours in the entire palette show up on me, I gave this to a friend. I ordered a black and swapped out for the pink in the neutrals 2 palette, and now that palette is my go to mattes for neutrals instead.

Pat Mcgrath- mothership 2 and mothership 5. These palettes are beautiful in their own right, however these palettes are for my fantasy life, I struggle to get looks from them as the palettes are editorial, very sparkly, so I passed them on to my cousin who loves and enjoys the palettes.

Natasha Denona #10 Palette- beautiful palette, but I hardly reach for it, so I passed it along to a friend.*

*Pat McGrath**- her foundation, I received this as a gift, but it’s too drying and it looks very unflattering, so I donated it.

Chopping block:

Viseart theory palette smoky-I just don’t reach for it. I will add it to my makeup stash for this month I will see if I get use out of it, if not bye bye it goes

Used Up: Cover fx primer-I will not re-purchase as I have 2 primers to use up, I really liked though.


On the Horizon:
brushes
I will be picking  up  the chikuhodo  brushes off this list when Visage has their black friday sale and I can take advantage and get 25% off
4 of The remaining face brushes from the Chikuhodo KZ series
KZ2
KZ3
KZ4
KZ5

4 Hakuhodo brushes 3 face and 2 eye brushes

Chikuhodo T series Brushes
T11
T3
MK-MO face brush

Wayne Goss holiday brush  2020 (depends if I like it, and if it is to exist with everything going on in the world).

I have to say that I’m not feeling any of the holiday make-up collections thus far from any brand, not even Mother Pat. I’m satisfied with my current collect collection and enjoying my new brushes.*

*monthly favourites/ reflections- base: NARS Blushes-this month I rotated throughout my collection, Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer( I gave my face and body foundation a break) and this month, I utilized my single shadows as they have been on the back burner.*


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 11, 2020)

Made a little Sephora order this past week and got everything in on Saturday.

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows and lashline)
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
ABH Eyeshadow - Birkin (a bit warmer on me than anticipated (though I knew it would be warm-toned) but I'm kind of okay with it, oddly enough?)
Ilia Limitless Lash Mascara (mini tube; not sure what I think yet)
Fenty Beauty Sun Stalk'r Instant Warmth Bronzer - Inda Sun (hard pressed; I used a pretty large brush (Chikuhodo RP-4) to apply and had to dip in quite a few times to build up product on my face, will try again with a different brush. Shade looks nice on me/my skintone, though!)
NARS Velvet Lip Glide - Unlaced
MAC Lipstick - Fanfare (dabbed on)
I used two more Zoeva brushes today — the 114 Luxe Face Focus (setting powder) and the 230 Luxe Pencil (lashline). I had a brief pokey moment with the former, but it was otherwise okay, and I much prefer this pencil brush over the Sigma one I was using for years.


----------



## VAL4M (Oct 11, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 68232
> 
> *Low / No Buy Journal 2020*
> *September
> ...


Wow you have a nice home gym now! I’m impressed  
I’m seriously thinking that outside biking season is over so i will change my tire to be able to install my bike on the trainer ( that create a stationary bike) and it’s official i started my xmas shopping i know i’m bad


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 18, 2020)

Milk Makeup Hydrogrip Primer
Milk Makeup Blur Liquid Matte Foundation - Porcelain
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Unexpected
MAC Eyeshadow - Indian Ink
Ilia Limitless Lash Mascara (it's okay)
Fenty Beauty Sun Stalk'r Instant Warmth Bronzer - Inda Sun (used Chikuhodo T-4 to apply this time — much more concentrated)
Glossier Generation G - Like
wet'n'wild Liquid Catsuit High Shine - Caught You Bare Naked


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 22, 2020)

Forgot to note that I used the Zoeva 122 to apply the Milk foundation...which I don't think looked good on me. Pores were emphasized. In some parts it looked cakey. I don't think it had anything to do with the brush, as it did a good job applying it. It's just not a foundation for me, now. So I've decrappified it.

Also decrappified a few other things this month -- my very old Body Shop bronzer, two Sephora eyeliner pencils I haven't used in ages,

On a different note, I've been working on transferring all my makeup docs from Google Docs (which I'd been using the last few years) to Notion. So far I've done my makeup purchases lists from 2014 to 2019, my personal foundation matrix (where I keep track of foundations I've used/tried and mention how close a match the shade I used is to my skintone and what I think of the formula), and over the last few days I created a page for my active makeup stash and makeup brush archives (brushes I still own but no longer use). Next thing to tackle will be the wishlist.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 25, 2020)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - mix of 01 and 02
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
mix of ABH eyeshadows - Warm Taupe and Birkin (crease and lower lashline)
MAC Eyeshadow - Sumptuous Olive (lid)
Ilia Limitless Lash Mascara
MAC Blush - Next to Skin (contour)
Makeup Geek Blush - Main Squeeze
NARS Afterglow Lip Balm - Dolce Vita


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 1, 2020)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows), Grey (crease), Cool Grey (lid)
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
Makeup Geek Eyeshadows - Concrete Jungle (lashline) and Sand Dollar (to attempt to blend out the lid colour a little more...didn't work)
Ilia Limitless Lash Mascara
Fenty Beauty Sun Stalk'r Instant Warmth Bronzer - Inda Sun
wet'n'wild Liquid Catsuit High Shine - mix of Mauve Over Girl and Caught You Bare-Naked


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 8, 2020)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 02 for undereye correction, 01 over the top
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
MAC Paint Pot - Tailor Grey
Ilia Limitless Lash Mascara
Fenty Beauty Sun Stalk'r Instant Warmth Bronzer - Inda Sun
MAC Lipstick - Blankety
Glossier Generation G - Like (dabbed over the top)


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 16, 2020)

Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector (Liquid) - Pearl
Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
Hourglass Veil Translucent Setting Powder
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
mix of ABH Eyeshadow - Buon Fresco + Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Sand Dollar
Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Concrete Jungle
Ilia Limitless Lash Mascara
Fenty Beauty Sun Stalk'r Instant Warmth Bronzer - Inda Sun
Glossier Cloud Paint - Haze (super potent; you don't need a lot. I dotted a little concealer over the top to tone it down a little.)
Glossier Generation G - Like


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 22, 2020)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
Hourglass Veil Translucent Loose Setting Powder
Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
Ilia Limitless Lash Mascara
Fenty Beauty Sun Stalk'r Instant Warmth Bronzer - Inda Sun (also used on the lids)
NARS Afterglow Lip Balm - Dolce Vita


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 29, 2020)

Kosas Tinted Face Oil - 02
Kosas Revealer Concealer -  02 (to correct) and 01
Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
mix of Makeup Geek Eyeshadow - Hipster + ABH Eyeshadow - Birkin
Ilia Limitless Lash Mascara
Fenty Beauty Sun Stalk'r Instant Warmth Bronzer - Inda Sun
Makeup Geek Blush - Main Squeeze
MAC Lipstick - Blankety


----------



## LadyBug13 (Dec 2, 2020)

Face of the day (which has been my go-to for most of the year)

MAC prep+prime peach lustre highlighter (as undereye corrector)
MAC studio fix 24-hour smooth wear concealer (mixed NC42 + NC45 undereye)
MAC MSFN in dark 
NYX lip liner in espreso
MAC lipglass in spite


----------



## LadyBug13 (Dec 2, 2020)

Check-in (since my last check-in)!

In 2019 I spent $2,271.74 on makeup, skin+body care, and haircare. My 2020 spending goal was $1,930.97 (15% of my 2019 total). As of 11/25, I met my goal of not going this amount. I don’t plan to make any purchases this month to close out the year, but if I run out of something that is a staple, I’ll ask for it as a Christmas gift.

There were 3 months (not including December yet) where I didn’t make any purchases. 

I’ve used up 71 products (45 skin+body, 20 haircare, 3 makeup, 3 scents) and decluttered 24 products (15 skin+body, 1 haircare, 8 makeup, 0 scents).

Also, for 2021 I’ll maintain my tier status with MAC (Devoted), but I won’t be VIB Rouge with Sephora.

*Observations*

I’ve enjoyed giving myself a yearly budget and sticking to it and I’m happy that I didn’t go over. 

The bulk of my purchases were skin+body care, followed by haircare. This is due to my discovering three new (to me) skincare and body care brands (Dermalogica, Herb’N Eden, and Naturium). When I discover a new brand, I have a habit of buying and testing multiple products before settling down on the items I like.

I did get suckered into buying during sales. Which is great because most of my purchases were on sale, but I disregarded my “one in, one out” goal, and now I have a lot of backup/stashed purchases. I like that this now sets me up to not make any purchases for a while but I also don’t like having tons of products around, if that makes sense.

With makeup, I’ve gotten to a point where I now focus on buying staples and am less interested in trying new products unless it’s a product that I’m either really interested in trying or something that can be a staple to my collection. 

Also, I wasn’t really into playing with my makeup compared to previous years and have enjoyed doing the bare minimum. I felt more adventurous with my brows and discovering my ideal shape and in testing out different mascaras as my face masks covers everything else. I don’t remember the last time I wore eyeshadow. But I’m thinking that I can play with more lip products as no one will see, and also get back into shadows. 

I haven’t decided what my 2021 goals will be, outside of making my spending budget $1641.32 (15% of $1930.97) and staying under that amount as much as possible. I've thought about $1500 as a spending max, but $1641.32 gives me some wiggle room just in case.


----------



## r0mini0n (Dec 2, 2020)

Wow 

 LadyBug13
 , amazing!


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 13, 2020)

Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette and Cool Brown (brows)
surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
mix of ABH Eyeshadows - Birkin + Stone (+ Warm Taupe)
MAC Eyeshadow - Sumptuous Olive
Ilia Limitless Lash Mascara


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 20, 2020)

Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
MAC Eyeshadow - Indian Ink
Makeup Geek Eyeshadows - Unexpected, Fairytale, Sand Dollar
Ilia Limitless Lash Mascara


----------



## r0mini0n (Dec 21, 2020)

r0mini0n said:


> Hi everyone! Long post ahead.
> 
> Signing up for the 2020 low buy. I signed up for the 2019 one as well but I feel like I did worse then 2018. I totaled up my spending in beauty stores and online some weeks ago and I came out to about €6000. I was not expecting this much at all. I gave up writing everything down after April but still did not expect it to be this much. Not everything was for me but tbh most of it was and it was NOT worth it!





r0mini0n said:


> Plan: I am going to give myself a monthly budget of around €150, which will include haircare and I will try to include skincare, or make skincare a 50/50 item once per season as I need to repurchase. I am not sure if I'm giving myself too big a budget but I'm hoping to stick to it. It will come around to around €2000 which is still a lot but miles better where I came from last year.





r0mini0n said:


> Here is to a better budget and more resistance for me in 2020!



As I won't be buying any more things beauty this year, I'm putting my *recap *here. The post above are some excerpts from first post in this thread.

*Recap 2020*: I totaled up all my beauty, hair (except hairdresser visits) and skin expenses, and I came up to spending about €272 more than last year. While my goal was to use a budget and spend about €2000 a year total...

I am dumbfounded that I spent so much on beauty in a year where I in total didn't even work 5 months at work, most of it was spent working from home.. I know that my budget was out the window once Rona came round, but while I was keeping to it pretty well in Jan/Feb, and it was better March/April, starting my Birthday month (May) I really felt a need to buy myself happy as it were. Combining that with buying a lot of other things this year for me, presents for others and some no fun but necessary expenses, I can't believe I spent so much in a year you're supposed to save every penny you can.

For 2021 I think I'm going to go just straightforward: only replenishes for things that I finished, with an exception of buying things I really want from the Chanel seasonal collections (in the means possible for that month - but am still a collector). I'm not calling it anything except trying to diminish my beauty spending by 50% (or less). I am motivated!


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 27, 2020)

Kosas Revealer Concealer - 01
Bobbi Brown Downtown Cool Palette - Brunette (brows)
surratt beauty Expressioniste Brow Pomade
MAC Prep and Prime 24-Hour Extend Eye Base
ABH Eyeshadow - Buon Fresco
Ilia Limitless Lash Mascara


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 28, 2020)

*My End-of-Year Check-In*

I have only one December makeup-related purchase, and it was a metal lash comb I got on clearance at Walgreens for only 89 cents! I've used it a couple of times and I really like it.

This year I spent $255.29 on makeup and tools -- much more than I spent in 2019, but I'm okay with that, because I got a lot of things I was happy with.

Let's take a look at what I wanted to focus on this year...

_Neutral-leaning-warm brown eyeshadows (powder and cream), generally matte or satin finish_
ABH Warm Taupe ended up leaning a little cooler on me than I anticipated. Birkin is much warmer, but I'm not mad at that? I'd still like to expand on this category a little bit in 2021.

_A new powder bronzer_
In October I finally replaced my very old and much used Body Shop bronzer with the Fenty powder bronzer in Inda Sun, which I'm fairly happy with. (My one critique is the powder is pretty hard-pressed.)

_A cream bronzer_
I received the Tower 28 cream bronzer in West Coast over the summer, which I was pleasantly surprised by! I think it works best for me as a summer bronzer, though.

_A lighter coverage foundation/tinted moisturizer/CC cream_
While I got the Kosas Tinted Face Oil, I think I'd still like at least one other option, and I have something in mind.

_A new loose setting powder_
I still have my sample of the Hourglass setting powder.

_A silicone-free face primer_
A mini Milk Hydro Grip.

_A lighter-coverage concealer_
I ended up with two shades of the Kosas Revealer Concealer, which I would not consider light coverage at all -- more like full coverage. Shade 1 is closest to my skintone but not quite right; Shade 2 is good if I want to colour-correct under the eyes. Mixing both together is okay for my face if I want to spot conceal. Hrm.

_Another shade of NARS RCC?_
Didn't happen as I went with Kosas instead. Originally I wanted to get a slightly deeper shade to mix in with Chantilly, which is a bit too light (!) for me. (That said, I used up my tube of Chantilly this year, and given that I don't finish very many products, that's huge!)

_A brow pen?_
Didn't happen, but I would like to revamp my brow routine a bit in 2021.


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 28, 2020)

Hey everyone, checking in after quite a long time. I haven't been spending a lot on makeup, I had been buying less and less the last few years already and this crazy year made makeup even less necessary for me. I never set a budget for myself and I don't really keep track of purchases, because I don't buy a lot anyway.
I think I only bought one MAC product this year which is kinda crazy when I remember how much I used to buy from them years ago. It was a Glow Play Blush which is lovely. I did backup Hug Me lipstick too now that I think about it, but not sure if that was early this year or late last year.

My one splurge this year was the La Mer powder brush and I also placed two Bobbi Brown orders (a blush and brush cleanser), but only because I got a full size brush as a GWP each time, which was a great deal.
The only two other makeup items I remember buying are the Manasi7 cream blush thingie, which I think is totally overpriced but I couldn't get it out of my head after reading the shade description. And then my fave purchase - a drugstore product, shocker! - the NYX skin tint (that pink tube). I completely ran out of concealer options since all the ones I liked were discontinued or the formula changed. And I still haven't found a foundation that works for me either. So I randomly ordered this because I saw a swatch that looked super fair and pinktoned, and it's probably the best match I ever had in a complexion product. It's also not cakey and just great. I had bought a NARS foundation (Sheer Glow I think) not too long ago, I think it was last year tho, but that is still too pigmented and cakey looking for my dry skin and for the natural look I'm going for. So I'm really glad I found the NYX stuff, I use it under my eyes instead of concealer too, not always all over my face.
Wait, I also repurchased my mascara. I finally found a brown waterproof one that's also a natural brand and is very affordable.

I spent the most on skincare, most of that being repurchases, I didn't try a lot of new stuff. Just treated myself to a new retinol product today, because it's my birthday and I feel like I need to up my 'anti-aging' game, lol.
I didn't buy a single perfume or scented candle this year. Pretty proud of myself. I also spent next to nothing on hair and body care, just repurchased my natural drugstore stuff I've been using for years (kinda like Dr. Bronners just cheaper).

There are some things about my skincare regimen I want to improve and there are also some skincare tools I'm tempted to buy, but other than that I don't have much on my wishlist for next year. Thankfully most makeup releases don't interest me much anymore, the shades & finishes just aren't my cup of tea. If I do wear makeup it's a very minimal 'no makeup' look. And with everything that's been going on and going through a dental procedure plus complications that lasted a while, I lost interest in wearing makeup recently. I'm sure I'll get back into it in the future tho.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 31, 2020)

(2021 thread is up!)

I did a mini declutter this morning and got rid of a few old eyeshadows and a paint pot, along with a lip balm I was gifted but had never used. (I set aside the paint pot for Back 2 MAC. The lip balm is in a "donate" box.)


----------



## lenchen (Jan 9, 2021)

I will update with my 2020 year very soon.


----------



## lenchen (Jan 26, 2021)

*DECEMBER 2020*

*Purchases:

For myself, I purchased the Sonia brush cleansing towels, brush holder for my eye Brushes, and the travel brush set, and the new Chanel foundation. I purchased make-up items from various make-up brands for friends and family over the holidays.


Gave Away /Disposed Of/Used UP/chopping block:

Gave away:
I culled 1 of the original 6 pan eyeshadow palette from Pat Mcgrath, while I loved it, I rarely used it. I also de-cluttered some older single eyeshadows.

Chopping block:

nothing as of now!

Used Up: Clinique make-up remover cleansing balm. I have a lot 

On the Horizon:
the remaining 4 eye brushes and 2 face brushes on my wishlist.



2020 year Makeup/beauty reflection- This year has been a challenge for sure. While I didn’t stay within my budget, I decided to tackle my brush wishlist. I’m content with my brush arsenal, and at this point I will only pick up eye brushes as I needed My beauty/make-up spend was significantly down this year, I bought very few items and was way under budget.*

*monthly favourites/ reflections- base: MUFE face and body NARS Blushes-Orgasm X, Taos, and outlaw. Eyeshadows, Viseart mattes, Pat McGrath mothership 4 and 6 palettes, and my tom ford spice cream eyeshadow. *


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 11, 2021)

*Goodbye 2020! I finally eeked out a minute of personal fun time and thought I should start catching up on the board. Truth be told, I just do not have the heart or energy to attempt to rehash what 2020 was...I would rather look up, look forward...

To have some closure - The last few months of the year I spent very little on beauty and replenished my skincare and haircare products. I stayed under budget for the year. I had very little desire to acquire new stuff...rather I turned to the pleasure of what I already had.

A big thank you and hug to a beauty fairy here on the board. She sent me two gift packets in the later part of the year. There were super lovely beauty items in each...and as I told her many times, I love everything this generous soul sent me. That kind of thoughtfulness sparked me to give where I could as well...to a college scholarship, to my student workers, to my work colleague...a little love goes a long way. 

And with that, I am done with 2020. We are already well into February but you will see in my first 2021, February was the beginning of the new year for me. 
x0x0x*


----------

